# Sicily - Italy



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily , Italy​*
















*Sicily (Italian and Sicilian: Sicilia, [siˈtʃiːlja]; [sɪˈɕilja]) is the largest island in the Mediterranean Sea; along with surrounding minor islands, it constitutes an autonomous region of Italy, the Regione Autonoma Siciliana (Sicilian Autonomous Region).
Sicily is located in the central Mediterranean. It extends from the tip of the Apennine peninsula from which it is separated only by narrow Strait of Messina, towards the North African coast. Its most prominent landmark is Mount Etna, which is at 3,320 m (10,890 ft) the tallest active volcano in Europe and one of the most active in the world. The island has a typical Mediterranean climate.
Earliest archeological evidence of human dwelling on the island dates from 8000 BC. Around 750 BC, Sicily became a Greek colony and for the next 600 years it was the site of the Greek–Punic and Roman–Punic wars, which ended with the Roman destruction of Carthage. After the fall of the Roman Empire in the 5th century AD, Sicily often changed hands, and during the early Middle Ages it was ruled in turn by the Vandals, Ostrogoths, Byzantines, Arabs and Normans. Later on, the Kingdom of Sicily lasted between 1130 and 1816, subordinated to the crowns of Aragon, Spain, the Holy Roman Empire, and finally the Bourbons, as the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies. It was united with the rest of Italy in 1860, but a subsequent economic collapse led to a wave of emigration, separatism, and the emergence of the Mafia, whose criminal activities pose problems to this day. After the birth of the Italian Republic in 1946, Sicily was given special status as an autonomous region.
Sicily has a rich and unique culture, especially with regard to the arts, music, literature, cuisine, architecture and language. Sicily also holds importance for archeological and ancient sites such as the Necropolis of Pantalica, the Valley of the Temples and Selinunte.​*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valle Dei Templi*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6075/6122056992_bd07660e4d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Teatro Romano , Agrigento*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Teatro Greco - Romano , Taormina*










http://www.wallpaperstravel.com/wallpapers/taormina-sicily-teatro-greco-1280x1024.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*The town and environs of Corleone.*










from : openlyjane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice to see another Sicily thread.:cheers:


The one above is *my own photograph* of Corleone. Could you credit it to me please!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1041/1423992400_4d85f55f42_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1324/1373126146_afd2b24d89_o.jpg


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't know Agrigento had an roman theater. I always thought it was all greek.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1022/1403972512_ce420025f1_o.jpg


----------



## TECHNIQUE (May 28, 2007)

*PALERMO*

Stabilimento balneare Charleston (1909)










Foro Italico (2003) by Italo Rota










Chiesa di San Giovanni degli Eremiti (1136)










La Zisa (1165)


----------



## TECHNIQUE (May 28, 2007)

*PALERMO*

Cattedrale (1185 - 1781)










Politeama Garibaldi (1865)










Palazzina cinese (1799)










Teatro Massimo Vittorio Emanuele (1891)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

grazie per le foto technique


----------



## TECHNIQUE (May 28, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> grazie per le foto technique


Prego


----------



## TECHNIQUE (May 28, 2007)

*PALERMO*

Palazzo dei Normanni (IX sec)



















Cappella Palatina (1132)


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*


*Sicilian Flag**










*Dancing Satyr - Mazara del Vallo (Trapani)**










*Tempio della Concordia (Agrigento)**










*Noto (Siracusa)**










*Siracusa **










*Ragusa**










_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Her Majestic: 
Mt. Volcano Etna **

*The highest active volcano in Europe 
(3.343 m.)*


http://www.etnaexperience.com/

http://www.etnasnow.it/​










_
photo edited out by Taller, Better_






































































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Do you really know how to drink a glass of wine?!?!?!?!*


----------



## VanVitello (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciao Pellicano, 
mi dispiace darti una delusione, ma sfortunatamente hno: il teatro romano della foto * #3* non è ad Agrigento, ma a _Hierapolis_ in Turchia. Certo, non sarebbe sfigurato accanto alle molte altre perle dell'archeologia siciliana, ma ahimè, non è delle nostre questa volta...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teatro_di_Hierapolis

http://www.bibleplaces.com/hierapolis.htmhno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Calatabiano (Province of Catania)

http://g.co/maps/7tmhj









Church of the Crucifix (1484), Late-Gothic.









Church of Jesus and Mary, built by the Franciscans in 1697 with the rests of the medioeval churches of Old Calatabiano: in facts the principal gate is dated XIV century and the lateral is of XI century.









A Late-Antiquity portal in the Castle of Calatabiano. There are a pair of Paleochristian graffiti on its surface.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Sperlinga (Province of Enna)

http://g.co/maps/cemt4









The Caste - A Gothic mullioned window.









The Castle - A strange solar clock, that can be of Prehistory (Late Bronze Age?).











> QVOD SICVLIT PLACVIT/ SOLA SPERLINGA NEGAVIT


The Castle - The famous phrase of the entrance of the Castle of Sperlinga: it means that in the Vespers War (1282-1302) just Sperlinga was the only town that wanted the Angiou like leader of the Kingdom of Sicily.









The town - One of the troglodyte houses, artificial caves of Bronze Age reused as residences by the Late-Antiquity and housing today too.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Buccheri (Province of Syracuse) - "La Stretta" district

http://g.co/maps/khjsh









The natural erosion of the rocks of an old river that created a great canyon (that is called "La Stretta", the Strict): those are the ancient coastlines of the river in Pleistocene.









Late Bronze-First Iron Age Tomb: there are a lot of these little cavities.









St. Andreas Church. It is very near at the canyon. Built in the XII-XIII century by Frederick the II, was a sanctuary of the Orders of Templars and Jerusalemites Knights.
Was an old monastery in the middle of the XVII century, it maintains its medioeval aspect, in part Romanic, in part Gothic.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Castiglione di Sicilia (Province of Catania)

http://g.co/maps/fmvj3









Old church of Santa Domenica, generally dated at the VI century. I'm skeptic and I think was built in VIII-IX century, becouse it has a dome built with a system of arches that was invented by the Muslims in the VIII century.
This church is called "Cubba", maybe from the arabian word _quba_ that means dome.









The Greek fortress. It is in the max height of the center of the town. By there You have a very nice view of the valleys.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Thapsos (Province of Syracuse)

http://g.co/maps/exwr2









A wonderful sea. But was killed by the industrial area of Priolo.

This is the business, babe!hno:hno:hno:hno:









One of the Iron Age tombs (Thapsos Culture: XIII century). Thapsos was one of the Mycenaean emporiums in Sicily before the Doric invasion, the tombs and the little village testify that.









One of most nice tombs of Thapsos. It was maybe the tomb of an important person (a chief? shaman?)


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Cefalù (Pa)**










http://www.cefalu.it/​




























































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Donnalucata**







​










_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Castellammare del Golfo (Tp)**





























_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning, an all round fascinating place of stark beauty, both natural and human-made. One of my all time favourite movies, which I saw not too long ago on DVD is _Cinema Paradiso_ and it is set on this hallowed isle. 

Palermo in particular is fortunate to be endowed with arguably two of the most beautiful neoclassical theatres in the world, both grand, imposing and magnificent. The ancients would surely approve and be impressed. Great island with a wealth of history...please show us more.


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Caltagirone (Ct)**

*City of Ceramics*










http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1024​






































































































































































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*@ Euplio*

Please insert the name of the province (not short) 

*@ Rex- Siciliae*

Trapani = Tp not Tr
do you have some pics about the province of Ragusa?


****



*Ragusa:*









source: http://album.carloghio.com/2011/sicilia/07/slides/IMG_3332.html​

later more..


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Monreale (Pa)**






































































































































































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fantastic collection of Sicilian photographs. Particularly appreciated the pictures of the Capella Palatina, and of Etna in eruption.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Stunning, an all round fascinating place of stark beauty, both natural and human-made. One of my all time favourite movies, which I saw not too long ago on DVD is _Cinema Paradiso_ and it is set on this hallowed isle.
> 
> Palermo in particular is fortunate to be endowed with arguably *two of the most beautiful neoclassical theatres in the world*, both grand, imposing and magnificent. The ancients would surely approve and be impressed. Great island with a wealth of history...please show us more.


And You must know the Theatre "Vincenzo Bellini" of Catania, with a wonder acoustic. 



brick84 said:


> *@ Euplio*
> 
> Please insert *the name of the province* (not short)
> do you have some pics about the province of Ragusa?


Of Course!
I hope that the links to GMaps are useful too.

Province of Ragusa?

Modica (Province of Ragusa)

http://g.co/maps/x4pnp

I'm very sorry for bad quality. 
Modica has jus one raining day in an year. I found it!:lol:









Art Nuveau in the center. This palace was before the XX century on the water of the river that passed in the center of the city. After the river was covered for igienity.









Double bridge!!!
These are two palaces (first one is the baronal palace, the second if I remember well was a monastery).









The Mother Church of St. George. Modica has two mother churches, this is the most impressive.









An inusual perspective of the St. George ch.









One of the medioeval routes.










This* is *Donnafugata* (Province of Ragusa).
(*)Photo from Panoramio. All rights reserved to the Author.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Edit.

See below.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Euplio said:


> Modica (Province of Ragusa)
> 
> http://g.co/maps/x4pnp


... continue.










Inside of the Mother Church of St. Peter (Reinassance).









The extern of St. Peter ch.









Modica! Sorry for quality. 









A private bridge.









Church of Our Lady of Mt. Carmel. The Portal and the Rose are of XIV century and are national monuments.


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Ragusa**










http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1024






















































































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Modica (Rg)**










http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1024​

























































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

Their cultural outfits look a lot like serbian ones


----------



## Rex__Siciliae (Jan 3, 2009)

*Marsala (TP)**















































_*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. All rights reserved to the Author_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Vito Lo Capo , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6803609399_90d005975c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Duomo, Acireale, Catania*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6981907219_ae1dac0199_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Piazza Duomo*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/6832608396_15ff2fc9f8_b_d.jpg[/IMG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalù , Duomo*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/6810089670_3a3c30b1c4_b_d.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*@ Rex_Siciliae*

thanks.
____________________________________________________________


*Province of Ragusa​*



















*MODICA*

Panorama all'imbrunire









Panorama notturno









Panorama all'aba











*MODICA*

Duomo di San Pietro









Santa Maria del Soccorso









interno chiesa del SS. Salvatore









Duomo di San Giorgio


















Scorcio di Corso Garibaldi


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*RAGUSA*



dolphin82 said:


> *RAGUSA*
> 
> Panorama di Ibla
> 
> ...





dolphin82 said:


> *RAGUSA*
> 
> Duomo di San Giorgio





dolphin82 said:


> *CASTELLLO DI DONNAFUGATA* (Ragusa)
> 
> Alcuni scorci...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (province of Ragusa)​*



























via Mormino Penna 













































Palazzo Beneventano




































source: http://www.fotografieitalia.it/foto.cfm?idfoto=30010&idregione=15&citta=scicli


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*SCICLI (Ragusa) - Churches:*

chiesa di San Matteo:



























the 'Putto' of Sant'Ignazio Church & San Matteo:









Sant'Ignazio church









Ciy hall and San Giovanni Evagelista church:









San Giovanni Evangelista





































Santa Maria church



























Chiesa della Croce (cross church)









Chiesa del Carmine









San Bartolomeo church


















San Michele church in via Mormino Penna









source: http://www.fotografieitalia.it/?StartRow=121&idregione=15&citta=scicli


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sampieri -Scicli's coast










more Scicli
(San Bartolomeo)























































Easter in Scicli
(Risen Christ)









source: http://www.fotografieitalia.it/?StartRow=121&idregione=15&citta=scicli


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Province of Ragusa's coast*



Dalla contea said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento - Valle dei Templi​*























































_by Dolphin82_


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Catania


















Roman Baths called "Rotonda" by a Paleochristian church that covered the therms.









Roman (III century) and Norman (XI century) arches near the church of "Minoritelli" (the Friars Minor).









Inside of the Ursino Castle: _Gigantomachia_ (battle against the Giants).









Inside of the Ursino Castle: statue of Ignazio Paternò Castello, 5th Prince of Biscari (now Acate), great patron of Catania.









Fountain of the Amenano river, between piazza Duomo and piazza Alonzo di Benedetto.









Via Etnea, view from the Garden "Giovanni Pacini".









Inside of the National Institute for Blind People "Carlo Ardizzone-Gioeni".









A normal summer-night in Catania. Wine, Friends and walks...
(this is via Santa Filomena - where are good pub and restaurants - and she is Kiaranot, an emerging photo-artist).


----------



## pinowolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Ragazzi avete foto di Mussomeli e del suo splendido castello?


----------



## pinowolf (Nov 9, 2011)

@Euplio 

Hai altre foto di resti romani nel catanese (tipo arene, terme etc...), mi piacciono particolarmente, ed è una cosa che manca a Palermo.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

Certo! 

Sure! 

Late Roman Bath of Achilles









Inside: the central room and its pillars.
Interni: la stanza centrale e i suoi pilastri.









Decorations: a plaster cupid.
Decorazioni: un eroto vendemmiante in stucco.


Roman Bath "La Rotonda"









The extern.
Esterni.









Inside (ok, I posted jet, sorry).

Around









A Late-Antiquity triangular arch (IV-V century) near the Baths. Its look is like to other arches in Taormina and Calatabiano.
Arco triangolare Tardo-Antico (IV-V secolo) non lungi dalle Terme suddette, molto simile ad altri archi a Taormina e a Calatabiano.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Greek-Roman Theatre and Roman Odeon









Odeon.









Roman Theatre - The _media cavea_ (seats).
Teatro - la _media cavea_.









All the Theatre: ima, media and part of summa cavea; staircase tower; in the dark side the orchestra, the proscenium and part of the scene.
Quasi tutto il Teatro è apprezzabile in questa foto: la cavea (ima, media e parte della summa), la torre a scala e nella parte in ombra l'area recitativa (orchestra e proscenio, mentre la scena solo in parte).









View from the parodos (the actors entrance).
Veduta dal parodos.









Ambulacrum.
Ambulacro.









Loggia.

Amphitheatre









By night.
Notturna.









Part of its extension in high. The Amphitheatre had three floors.
Parte dell'estensione in altezza dell'edificio: esso era uno dei non numerosi anfiteatri a tre piani.









Ambulacrum.
Ambulacro.









Lateral small entrance (maybe for the beasts) and a herma of a senator.
Piccolo ingresso laterale, forse usato per le bestie, mentre a lato si vede un'erma un tempo decorata da un busto senatoriale.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Province of Messina*​









*Floresta *(highest town in Sicily)

*Nebrodi mountains & park.*




Rana Metropolitana said:


> Foto by PMARK35:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> *
> Floresta (comune piu' alto della Sicilia - 1275m)*
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo​*
*Cathedral*














































by http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599986&page=4


_*piazza Pretoria (city hall)*_











_*San Giovanni degli Eremiti church*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (province of Messina)*​









by _Logan1975_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Province of Palermo​*








source:http://www.palermotourism.com/datas/club/ita/mestieri.asp


_*Capo Gallo Reserve & Sferracavallo*_



Lizardking said:


> Vista da Capo Gallo





Lizardking said:


> Sferracavallo


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

Villa Palagonia, *Bagheria (PA)*


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Valledolmo (PA)*
from the train, landscape after the harvest


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Catania, San Luigi-Currò Hospital*

37.522772 N, 15.075506 E

http://g.co/maps/wmhcp




Euplio said:


> Hospital San Luigi-Currò, old palace (XX century, '10s). Externe, north side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marsala , Sicily*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7226052424_ff74cdee49_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marsala , Sicily*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7213/7226053310_4c11abf983_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Acireale , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/7145616477_45da5292cd_b_d.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really must get to Bagheria to see the mansions.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, really great photos from Sicily...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks linguine


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vendicari Natural Reserve - province of Siracusa*

*Natural Reserve & Archeologic site*









Copyright: www.sentieridautore.it










Copyright: www.mbartolo.net










Copyright: http://discover-sicily.com










Copyright: www.giardini-naxos.com










Copyright: www.siciliavacanza.it










Copyright: www.mediterraneoibleo.it










Copyright: www.oasiavendicari.it



*Spiaggia Calamosche - Calamosche Beach*









Copyright: www.viaggixestate.com









Copyright: www.splendidsiracusa.it









Copyright: www.fotografieitalia.it


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

Salt pans, *Marsala (Trapani)*


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Cefalù (Palermo)*
Beach









Panorama









Town from the old pier









Town from "Rocca"









Old pier from porta pescara


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Zafferana Etnea (Province of Catania)*

Coord. 37.692196 N, 15.106485 E

http://goo.gl/maps/iCUK

Zafferana Etnea is the town of Honey, was one of the _Statio_ that occuped the roman way for the Mt. Etna. The modern town has a medioeval origin: built around the Great Priory of St. Jack (1387) with the name of Cella. The earthquake of 1693 destroied the town that was rebuilt in 1694 with the name of Zafarana (from the cultivar of _Crocus sativus_, the saffron, that in the past was the principal product of this area). Since 1826 is a Municipality, and it is famous for its artigianal honey and for the "Ottobrata", a festival of the month of october with degustation, market and so on.









Church of Santa Maria delle Grazie (1818).









Mother Church of Santa Maria della Provvidenza (1731).









An other view.









The Town Hall (XIX century).









A palace of XIX century.









Public garden (2010s).









A private garden.

More infos:
Wikipedia

 The 1992 Etna eruption in an article of _NY Times_.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scopello, province of Trapani*

Tonnara

pics by _PANORMUS_




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890066&page=118


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the picture of the salt flats in Trapani.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Piazza Armerina , Sicily*


typical old Sicily por werner boehm *, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Italy*


Lipari - Cattedrale di San Bartolomeo por VEGAFI, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isole Eolie , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4019/4655693660_41a3fa37ed_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Italy*


Vulcano seen from Lipari por ╬Thomas Reichart ╬, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos of Tindari - fabulous looking beach!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

*Mt. Etna*

Aerial shot of Mt. Etna that I snapped a few years ago on a flight from Napoli to the Sigonella U.S. Naval Base.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

you are a militar ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

the pic is really nice


----------



## derechaconservadora (May 11, 2012)

nice pictures. beauty sicilia


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Cave near Syracuse*

37.692196 N, 15.106485 E

http://goo.gl/maps/80HO

This is a natural reserve that preserve a carsic cave, closed to the visits, but visitable for scientific researches.

*Upside of Reserve*










FONTE.
This file is licensed under the Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license User:Archeo

*Inside the Cave*



















Infos


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Mount Etna - Eruptions*

All self-made. Please, do not use over this forum.




































From the Castle of Calatabiano

*The "voice" of the Volcano!*


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Rex__Siciliae said:


> *Monreale (Pa)**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not Monreale, but is Palermo, the Palatine Chapel.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

italiano_pellicano said:


> you are a militar ?


Yes, but I have since retired from the military and am looking forward to visiting Italia again in the future.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The* Capella Palatina *is my favourite building (interior) in the world - so far; but I cannot imagine any other building surpassing it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

oh nice , this thread will be very useful for your next vacation 

this is my other thread of italy : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202581&page=26&highlight=



FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Yes, but I have since retired from the military and am looking forward to visiting Italia again in the future.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

is also one of my favorites in the world :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> The* Capella Palatina *is my favourite building (interior) in the world - so far; but I cannot imagine any other building surpassing it.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

other beautiful church in Sicily..


*Church of Martorana, Palermo*










Copyright: www.regionalgeographic.it









Copyright: http://imgll.trivago.com









Copyright: www.eahil.net









www.fotografieitalia.it









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Oh yes, I've seen pictures of that before, and it does look fabulous. Must visit one day!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> ^^Oh yes, I've seen pictures of that before, and it does look fabulous. Must visit one day!


And make lots of photos (yours are beautiful)! :cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna vulcan near Piedimonte Etneo (province of Catania) with Ferrovia Circumetnea train:*











*near Adrano (province of Catania)*










source & Copyright: www.ferroviesiciliane.it


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily , Italy*


Daily cycling climbing excursion of Etna volcano  por rentalbikeitaly, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Siracusa , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dove si trova esattamente?

Sei sicuro sia a Siracusa?


(Grazie comunque per le belle foto)


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Sicily , Italy*
> 
> 
> Daily cycling climbing excursion of Etna volcano  por rentalbikeitaly, en Flickr


This tis the church of Santa Maria della Guardia, in Belpasso (Province of Catania). And, You posted it two time... 

http://goo.gl/maps/yAU3f


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*










http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/493/cimg1414x.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*










http://i.imgur.com/fs2aSl.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*










http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/493/cimg1414x.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo - Botanical Garden*










www.settemuse.it










_ventodelsud_









www.ackyart.com









www.bebfedericosecondo.it


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

brick84 said:


> Dove si trova esattamente?
> 
> Sei sicuro sia a Siracusa?
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

Come no, Cancun. E' tornato più _trollero_ di prima, ha anche taroccato il link a flickr per negare l'evidenza
http://www.flickr.com/photos/turismoyucatan/3120119377/.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

mi sono sbagliato di immagine


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The botanical garden in Palermo provides such a peaceful respite from the bustle of the city. I love it.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

some pics by *MAQVEDA*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435541&page=25

_Piazza Vigilena_


















_Piazza Pretoria and Church of San Giuseppe dei Teatini_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bellissime foto


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Marvelous Palermo.


----------



## picci88 (Mar 1, 2009)

catania


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Catania*

37.502887 N,15.088416 E

http://goo.gl/maps/w42jD










Church of St. Agatha Abbey - Gian Battista Vaccarini


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli - province of Ragusa*

_World Unesco Heritage_









source: http://treno-barocco.blogspot.it/p/treno-di-montalbano.html

_Church of San Bartolomeo_








http://farm7.staticflickr.com


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*The coast between Catania and Siracusa*

source: http://www.corriere.it/reportage/cr...Siracusa%20%28%A9%20ph%20Fabrizio%26pos=28#38

_Siracusa_









_Siracusa-Ortigia, Castello Maniace_


















_Catania, Playa beach_


















_Beaches in Siracusa_













































_Catania_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna eruption*

by Fabrizio Villa


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo, 'Quattro Canti'*










source: http://appuntidisicilia.blogspot.it/2010/10/larte-di-palermo-e-della-sua-provincia.html


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo, Archeological Museum 'Antonio Salinas'*










http://www.arte.it









http://www.arte.it









http://upload.wikimedia.org









http://milocca.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/domani-a-palermo-8-museo-archeologico-a-salinas/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the pictures of Etna.

If only the stone at The Quatro Canti was cleaned - it would be even more spectacular than it is.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 1723. *Siracusa*, Ortigia, Piazza Duomo at night, *Sicily*.
> 
> 
> Siracusa-Ortigia, Piazza Duomo, Gran Caffè del Duomo, Palazzo Beneventano und Rathaus di HEN-Magonza, su Flickr


..


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Resurrection of Lazzaro, by Caravaggio - Museum of Messina*










http://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Sicily that you can not ever see.

Cassibile - Syracuse

*37.017794 N, 15.165998 E*
http://goo.gl/maps/mxaXW

Monello Cave




































Isnello - Palerme

*37.927206 N, 14.009691 E*
http://goo.gl/maps/T0bO5

Wind Abyss








Upside.









Inside.



























The lake.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Anglican church in Palermo (Italy)*


































































source: http://palermodintorni.blogspot.it/2009/10/chiesa-anglicana-di-palermo.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just love that golden Sicilian stone.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Church of San Giorgio, Modica (Rg) - Sicily*










www.viviviagrande.net


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^


Click to enlarge.

Hosted with *Panoramio* © All rights reserved by Io'


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pincio said:


> 935. *Corso Vittorio Emanuele (Trapani, Sicily)*. One of the most beautiful street in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cavagrande Nature Reserve in province of Siracusa*











www.villadelpapiro.it



























http://th05.deviantart.net/



























http://siciliaionica.altervista.org


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Corso Vittorio Emanuele in Trapani; I once stayed in a guest house just out of that shot - a lovely street and great for people watching.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

corso vittorio emanuele is amazing


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi, little village near Palermo*










www.assarca.com


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*San Vito Lo Capo*, a beautiful seaside town in Province of Trapani


san vito lo capo por Hotel Mira Spiaggia, no Flickr


San Vito lo Capo por vanto5, no Flickr


San Vito Lo Capo - (TP) por salvatore tardino, no Flickr


San Vito lo Capo por vanto5, no Flickr


Il bel paese - San Vito lo Capo (TP) por 24.05circa, no Flickr


San Vito Lo Capo (TP) por walterlocascio, no Flickr


San Vito lo Capo dal mare  por giuseppe.dip50, no Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Shezan said:


> 632. *Grammichele* is a town in the province of Catania in Sicily, southern Italy.
> 
> 
> *Flickr*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44419424&postcount=2126


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

mkm5 said:


> 702. The beach of *Tindari* with his little lakes, the roman ruins and the Sanctuary, famous for the Black Madonna’s statue - Messina (Sicilia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47142721&postcount=2269


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Flavio Vecchi said:


> 1037. *Lo Specchio di Venere* (Venus' Mirror), Pantelleria Island, Province of Trapani, Sicily. This beautiful and small lake is located in the island of Pantelleria and has volcanic origin. A legend says that Venus used to mirror in its water and lay down along its shores, rich of therapeutic mud.
> The temperature of the water is between 18°C and 56°C.


source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73421083&postcount=2987


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The beach at Tindari looks spectacular.

Wonderful pictures of San Vito Lo Capo.

Thank - you both.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

 thank you




mi3max said:


> 1469. *Porta Uzeda*, *Catania*, *Sicily*.
> 
> 
> Porta Uzeda di Peppis, su Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

brick84 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44419424&postcount=2126



amazing church!


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

You must know that the face of the church is a side of an exagon.
You can find Grammichele on GMaps and You note it.

37.214694,14.636502
http://goo.gl/maps/9SB2s


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> The beach at Tindari looks spectacular.
> 
> Wonderful pictures of San Vito Lo Capo.
> 
> Thank - you both.


:cheers1:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (Rg), historic center
*

taken by me


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I must visit Scicli.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

And back to Trapani? :colgate:




Pincio said:


> *956. Cala Rossa, Favignana Island (Trapani)*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pincio said:


> *Lampedusa* (Sicily): Spiaggia dei Conigli (Rabbit Beach)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21715503&postcount=549


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*The largest trees in Europe: 
Ficus macrophilla in Palermo (Botanical Garden & Piazza della Marina)*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com









http://www.panciutello.it


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *The largest trees in Europe: *


*

You think? I knew that the biggest (and oldest) one is the Hundred Horse Cestnut.



















You mean the largest with a single-body, maybe? :?*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Euplio said:


> You mean the largest with a single-body, maybe? :?


:dunno:

_"Il Ficus magnolioides della Villa Garibaldi domina piazza Marina a Palermo: 25 metri di altezza, 19 di diametro tronco e 11.000 i metri cubi della chioma"_
http://www.giardini.biz/content/ass...-lalbero-più-grande-deuropa-rischia-di-morire


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

_The Hundred Horse Chestnut is the largest and oldest known chestnut tree in the world (...). Guinness World Records has listed it for the record of "Greatest Tree Girth Ever", noting that it had a circumference of 57.9 m (190 ft) when it was measured in 1780._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_Horse_Chestnut

_Il castagno misura circa 22 m di circonferenza del tronco, per 22 m d'altezza._ (= The chestnut tree measures about 22 m in circumference of the trunk, to 22 m in height.)


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castagno_dei_Cento_Cavalli#Il_castagno_oggi

EDIT.

Ok, maybe I understand what is its primate: it is he highest tree in Europe (about 25 meters = a. 93 feet) and the HH Chestnut the second one (22 m = a. 90 ft). Not the largest. 

Note that the _Ficus_ trees have a lot of roots by their branches which are not the shaft.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

the most beautiful island of the world


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

I agree.










Fountain of the Amenano river (once called _Acqua 'o linzolu_, "water like a sheet") and a corner of the Palace San Martino of Pardo.

More infos (italian language): http://www.urbanfilecatania.blogspot.it/2012/10/langolo-di-piazza-duomo-palazzo.html


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^
EDIT


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Sicily.....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Italy*


Eolian paradise por carmen privitera ♥, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ragusa , Italy*


S. Giorgio e piccioni por ant.pri, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ragusa , Italy*


Ragusa Ibla_7370147680_l por SicklesMarket, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ragusa , Italy*


Ibla. Ragusa por G.I.L.3, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ragusa , Italy*


San Giorgio a Ibla (RG) por loker, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ragusa , Italy*


VISTA RAGUSA IBLA (1) por marius972, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Noto , Italy*


La Cattedrale di Noto por Salvatore Lumia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina - Today Nov. 1, 2012 por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina (Sicily) Today, November 1, 2012 - 25 degrees ...... and life is beautiful por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina - Isolabella,very nice beach por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina - Hotel Ariston por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Giardini Naxos (Me) - In crociera por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giardini Naxos , Italy*


Giardini Naxos (Me) - The Beach por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Chiaramente la quarta foto della paginam, quella con il ponte, non appartiene assolutamente alla Ragusa siciliana, ma a quella croata, cioè Dubrovnik!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*@ italiano_pellicano*

Ha ragione _mars76_: la foto del post 384 non è la *Ragusa* _siciliana_ 

Edit please.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^



italiano_pellicano said:


> *Ragusa , Italy*
> 
> 
> Dubrovnik - Croazia por amipreside, en Flickr


Ragazzi, Vi sbagliate!

This is the Bridge on the Strict!!! :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Wolf86 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## rajdev00 (Nov 5, 2012)

Italy is really very nice city. I like its natural atmosphere.










picnic spots near delhi


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3606/3372430295_50b740f7ac_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/3346727632_12d431704a_b.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Euplio said:


> Yes, it is really awesome. But is not Riposto (prov. of Catania): this is the Harbor of Catania (You can see the Customs Palace and the trail bridge "Archs of the Marina".


Oh God, you're right! Sorry.

(the turistic port confused me)


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the most beautiful islands there is. I am proud that I am partially Sicilian on my maternal side.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

Thank You Al-Hashimi.
I think that Sicily can be better then actually condition, and I think that we - the Sicilians - must work for it.

Say "_S'Abbinidica!_"* to Your mother by me. 




brick84 said:


> Oh God, you're right! Sorry.
> 
> (the turistic port confused me)


Do not warry. Can be possible to confuse they. 

________

*Trad. = "Please, You bliss me!"


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Lipari, Aeolian Islands*








https://www.facebook.com/isolemagiche


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina*








*Francesco Rando Photography*


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)

bella fote


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

lipari wow


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Island of Mothia, near Marsala - province of Trapani*












tiziana75 said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Seabed of Pantelleria Island, province of Trapani*



tiziana75 said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Terrasini e Balestrate, province of Palermo*












tiziana75 said:


> _Terrasini_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

kitesurf


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

comunque brick Malta e quasi Siciliana


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> comunque brick Malta e quasi Siciliana


_geograficamente_ si, ma non politicamente.

(Idem Corsica, città del Vaticano e San Marino).


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani
*

_city panorama_








fonte: www.vincenzopanicola.it









http://www.appartamenti-trapani.com/it/trapani



_monte Cofano_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

Natural reserve of 'Zingaro'








www.touristmaker.com

_Villa Margherita_








www.alqamah.it

_historic center_








http://cyrus83.deviantart.com/art/Trapani-Centro-Storico2-303792223


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

geografica e storicamente


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Tortorici and Nebrodi Mountains (Northern Sicily-Messina County)*

















https://www.facebook.com/CentrodiStoriaPatria?fref=ts









































































*by Giuseppe Santoro*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2if29-kkL...BwA/9TbwqpJcEkc/s1600/17-ottobre-2010-026.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marsala , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534756_498136030204902_613861841_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295081_420418414643331_915847767_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557764_504460449572460_332393383_n.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Trapani , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like the view from Erice?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

logan1975 said:


> *The Castle of Milazzo (Messina County)*
> 
> *by Marcus*


Fabulous.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is the view from erice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Erice , Italy*


Erice (TP) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Erice , Italy*


Erice (TP) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Erice , Italy*


Erice por yann78, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Sicily*


Cefalu Sicily (1) por Andy Easterlin, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*


9089 Cefalu, Sicily por Steve Swis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*


View of Cefalu town por Andrew Withey, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*


Spiaggia por cgaudenti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Randazzo , Italy*


Randazzo Sicily Italy 12th September 2007 por loose_grip_99, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*


Cefalu por anakondica, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Randazzo , Italy*


Randazzo (Ct) - La Chiesa di San Martino (XIII Sec.) por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Randazzo , Italy*


Randazzo (Ct) - La Chiesa di San Nicola (XII Sec.) por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Randazzo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7096/7378201552_a1c90a1772_b_d.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna seen from Milazzo, province of Messina
*








by *MARIO*: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anams/


*Milazzo, province of Messina*









by *MARIO*: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anams/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Temple of Concordia, Agrigento*









by *ANDREW AND SUZANNE:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_suzanne/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

spectacular photos


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily , Italy*


Italy - Taormina por Lacatus, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Corleone , Italy*


Ficuzza palace 3 por GaryColet, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monreale , Italy*

Duomo di Monreale

The Cathedral of Monreale, on a hill on the lower slopes of a mountain overlooking Palermo, was the last and most beautiful of the Norman churches built in Sicily, and one of the architectural wonders of the medieval world. A project of the Norman King William II 1150, the huge Cathedral took only 8 years to build (between 1174 and 1182) for all decoration

Some idea of the richness of the interior mosaics, which cover the entire Cathedral, can be gleaned from the fact that they contain around 2,200 kilos of pure gold










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5306/5634998249_50fafc2744_b_d.jpg


Altare del Duomo di Monreale por Andrea Rapisarda, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata, province of Agrigento*



Alicata Dilecta said:


> *25 november*
> la costa tra l'isola di san nicola e torre san nicola
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Biscari palace, Catania*




Pincio said:


> _ceiling (Catania)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Church of San Giuseppe dei Teatini, Palermo*



Pincio said:


>


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## facedifference (Oct 12, 2012)

Wonderful pics, incredible Sicily ^^


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Autumn in Milazzo (Messina County/Northern Sicily)*








*by Antonella Vento*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Railway near Catel di Tusa, province of Messina*



logan1975 said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the images of The Biscari Palace in Catania.


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

hope sometimes i get there


----------



## ahir (Nov 30, 2012)

*Itali.*



italiano_pellicano said:


> *Valle Dei Templi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So nice!
Mesmerising!!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pincio said:


> *Noto, the Stone Garden*
> 
> Noto is a city in Sicily, Italy, in the Province of Syracuse, 32 km southwest of the city of Syracuse, at the feet of the Iblei Mountains. The city gives its name to the surrounding valley, Val di Noto. In 2002 Noto and its church were declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The current town, rebuilt after the earthquake on the left bank of River Asinaro, was planned on a grid system by Giovanni Battista Landolina. This new city occupied a position nearer to the Ionian Sea. The presence of architects like Rosario Gagliardi, Francesco Sortino and others, made the new Noto a masterpiece of Sicilian Baroque, dubbed the "Stone Garden" by Cesare Brandi and is currently listed among UNESCO's World Heritage Sites. The new structures are characterized by a soft tufa stone, which under sunlight assumes a typical honey tonality.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

noto looks very nice


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I love the images of The Biscari Palace in Catania.






urix99 said:


> hope sometimes i get there


You are ever welcome!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Favignana , Italy*


favignana_12 por sicily island of volcanoes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agrigento , Italy*


agrigento_lido rossello por sicily island of volcanoes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Linosa , Italy*


linosa_2 por sicily island of volcanoes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lampedusa , Italy*


lampedusa_11 por sicily island of volcanoes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lampedusa , Italy*


lampedusa_7 por sicily island of volcanoes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mondello , Italy*


palermo_mondello_7 por sicily island of volcanoes, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*


Sin título por sinuhe1985, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*


Sicilia 2012 - 225 - Mazara del Vallo - collegio dei Gesuiti por Franco Cericola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*


Sicilia 2012 - 237 - Mazara del Vallo - vicoli por Franco Cericola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*


Sicilia 2012 - 229 - Mazara del Vallo - vicoli por Franco Cericola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*


Sicilia 2012 - 222 - Mazara del Vallo - Santo Ignazio por Franco Cericola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*


Sicilia 2012 - 223 - Mazara del Vallo - collegio dei Gesuiti por Franco Cericola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mazara Del Vallo , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8422/7860119630_0d436dfa45_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Colazione con panorama - 5 anni dopo por Riccardo Consiglio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina hotel breakfast por Riccardo Consiglio, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some stunning images there. Taormina has to be one of the most wonderful locations for a resort - in the world.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes have very many resorts with breathtaking views


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/266126_10150981868414435_329524640_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/210792_10150175693104435_8221948_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/24709_384929449434_1857960_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*










http://www.italien-erleben.at/uploads/pics/08_esterno4_web.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pantelleria , Italy*










http://johnmariani.com/archive/2010/101017/Pantelleria-Island_IH9R.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Italy*










http://www.italia.it/fileadmin/src/img/cluster_gallery/Cultura/siti_unesco/Isole_Eolie/Lipari.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Taormina is so idyllic.


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

*Tonnara di Monte Cofano - Custonaci (TP)*


Tonnara di Monte Cofano di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Questione spinosa di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Il pescatore di tonni di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Vivere il mare di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli's eruption the last days*

source: http://www.lasiciliaweb.it


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

^^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures everyone.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes amazing pics guys


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*










http://casabelvederesicily.wordpress.com/trapani/


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

This harbour remember me something of Heraklion.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani*


Trapani, Centro storico por THuebert, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani*


Trapani, Centro storico por THuebert, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani*


Trapani, Centro storico por THuebert, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani*


Trapani3785 por lbraverm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani*


Trapani3784 por lbraverm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lampedusa*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/3383521/IMG_0383_full.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lampedusa*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/3383590/IMG_0379_full.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agrigento , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/3594441/IMG_0655bis_full.jpg










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/3429744/IMG_0657_full.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agrigento , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/3594348/IMG_0661_full.JPG










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/3594446/IMG_0657_full.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marsala , Italy*


Marsala por Tango&Cash, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*










http://s3.amazonaws.com/europaconcorsi/project_images/2622215/La_villa_full.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Erice , Italy*










http://www.digmyfishy.org/photoblog/photos/2010/05/Erice-1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pozzallo , Italy*


Pozzallo, Sicily por ZoqyPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pozzallo , Italy*


Pozzallo, il municipio di notte - foto Salvatore Brancati Mare 018 por Salvatore Brancati, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily*


Sicily por marc.sinagra, en Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Furnari, Messina County*


























By Luigi Strano http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigistrano/6699331077/









http://www.serapea.it/sicilia/furnari/blu_hotel_portorosa_furnari.htm


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Pozzalo , Italy*
> 
> 
> Pozzallo, Sicily por ZoqyPhoto, en Flickr





italiano_pellicano said:


> *Pozzalo , Italy*
> 
> 
> Pozzallo, il municipio di notte - foto Salvatore Brancati Mare 018 por Salvatore Brancati, en Flickr


Pozzal*l*o, with two 'l' 
(province of Ragusa)

This is the City hall


Thank you _pellicano_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa - The Port and Ortigia*









www.minniti.info


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*










http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/170/porto2wfn8.jpg/


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Novara di Sicilia (Messina County)*












































By Giuseppe Santoro


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

Custonaci - Santuario di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The combination of yellow stone and that particular quality of light can only mean Sicily.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes really nice pics


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Nebrodi Mountains, Northern Sicily, Messina County.*


















*By Fabio Corselli*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sanctuary of Tindari and Aeolian Islands (Messina County)*








http://www.indigitale.eu/portfolio/2010/12/13/santuario-del-tindari-e-isole-eolie/

*Lipari*









https://www.facebook.com/eolieturismo

*Panarea*








https://www.facebook.com/IsoleEolie1?fref=ts

*Filicudi*









https://www.facebook.com/IsoleEolie1?fref=ts


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful. Sicily is a real gem. :cheers2:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

^^
Thank you.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

After Stromboli (Aelolian Islands) eruption, now is time for *Etna* (province of Catania)



_yesterday_:




























































source: http://www.lasiciliaweb.it/index.php?galleria=91622


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Modica , Italy*










http://www.alfiogarozzo.it/categoria-viaggi/sicilia-barocco/modica-chiesa-di-s-pietro-9755.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agrigento , Italy*










http://www.alfiogarozzo.it/categori...valle-dei-templi-tempio-di-heracles-11350.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siracusa , Italy*










http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7330/3c73bf1c5ef5caecc2c7fdd.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Caltagirone , Italy*










http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2509/infiorata2009.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siracusa , Italy*










http://www.alfiogarozzo.com/categor...cusa-ortigia-scorcio-di-piazza-duomo-9718.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Siracusa , Italy*










http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/3971/3598522347d775fa4926b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vendicari , Italy*










http://www.villaromanadeltellaro.com/images/vendicari 1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agira , Italy*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agira , Italy*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*


Trapani por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agira , Italy*


Le reliquie di San Filippo. por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Caltanissetta , Italy*


::::Giovedì Santo: Caltanissetta, le Vare, i Nisseni:::: por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Enna , Italy*


Sicilia Outlet Village. por Sigismondo Novello, en Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Enna , Italy*
> 
> 
> Sicilia Outlet Village. por Sigismondo Novello, en Flickr


Do it is from a paint of De Chirico?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not is a outlet village


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^
Ya, I think it is the Outlet CC near Mulinello exit of the hw A19 (http://www.outlet-village.it/sicilia-fashion/).

I seen by the highway and I had no time to do a photo.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

it looks like a De Chirico paint!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Théâtre Politeama Garibaldi (Palerme) por calabrese, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina - "Wunderbar" and "Orologio restaurant" por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*


Taormina - Panorama dalla terrazza dell'Hotel Continental por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*










http://insidersabroad.s3.amazonaws.com/regions/Sicily/Sicily---Messina.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*










http://trip.worldtravellist.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Italy-Sicily.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Italy*










http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=i&s...cW80X5xfcVuW5jSjAuE2H69A&ust=1359667383564010


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Catania , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not visible.

I think, maybe?, was this:









(C) Antonio Violi, for http://talkandpolitics.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/catania-sicily/

A bit ugly this shot...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i dont like the little skyscraper in the pic


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Ya, and the colors are very uglies!!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

motta sant'anastasia, sicily por Dean Hochman, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Palermo , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes i love the palermo skyline


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Motta Sant'Anastasia (Ct) por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Catania2949 - Crop por lbraverm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Le case colorate di Salina por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Chiesa por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/urbanmetro/mil/6080536217_d9b68d05bf_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/urbanmetro/5993350275_3438964d1b_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/urbanmetro/6269763579_d82f14109d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/urbanmetro/2325982150_e3b3823453_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i47.tinypic.com/x3dc91.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i47.tinypic.com/10qgr36.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i50.tinypic.com/vgirrd.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://i47.tinypic.com/142zztj.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

1105-Taormina-086 por rickchapman62, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Monte dei porri e Valdichiesa por LellaViola, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Aeolian Island Salina por One Foot Abroad, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Aeolian Islands por stefan_fotos, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Aeolian Islands por stefan_fotos, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2711/5840294468_f2bb5c9401_b_d.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Church of Carmine Maggiore - Palermo*



SoteR4 said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Pretoria (with City hall) and Church of Martorana - Palermo*




Tragicamente Bella said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Fiumefreddo di Sicilia (Ct) - La Madonnina di Fiumefreddo por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Fiumefreddo di Sicilia (Ct) - La magia della notte por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Fiumefreddo (Ct) - La Chiesa parrocchiale por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca, province of Agrigento*











www.agrigentooggi.it









www.tramontosulmaresciacca.com


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Taormina (2001)


Taormina_2001_009 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Taormina_2001_003 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Taormina_2001_001 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Taormina_2001_005 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sciacca looks interesting

Nice updates.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Sciacca looks interesting


Of course do it.









Photo by http://www.estateinsicilia.it/agrigento/sciacca.htm

Palazzo Steripinto (1501), built before the most famous Palazzo dei Diamanti (Ferrara, 1503).


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Capuchin Catacombs of Palermo*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catacombe_dei_Cappuccini











http://vincentjmusi.com/









http://vincentjmusi.com/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marzamemi (Siracusa)*










http://doveviaggi.corriere.it/dove-rcs/home/guide/italia/regioni/sicilia/ritratto_in_breve.html


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands, province of Messina*



logan1975 said:


> *Eolie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaro Fazzani (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calatabiano, province of Catania*

_San Marco Castle (converted to hotel)_

www.castellosanmarco.it


















http://files2.caprionline.it


----------



## walter zenga (Mar 12, 2013)

That looks fine!


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Calatabiano, province of Catania*
> 
> _San Marco Castle (converted to hotel)_
> 
> ...


The sicilian palace of the Grandfather. :lol:


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

please vote for unicredit tower of milan at thwe world cup 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20130306#discuss


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^
Please, do not spam.


----------



## pheega (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice pix


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic updates. Lovely!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Late Baroque Towns of the Val di Noto (South-Eastern Sicily) - UNESCO World Heritage*











source: http://likeromansdo.blogspot.it/2012/09/un-sorso-di-sicilia-sip-of-sicily.html


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Castle of Maniace in Ortigia_










www.g8ambiente.it


inside








http://www.hotelportico.net/


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Favignana (Egadi Islands), province of Trapani*


A true Paradise! :drool:


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

double post.

I wrote this:



> *Serenata: the art of love singing*​The Love.
> A unique feeling and widespread, strong and practical, present as such historical.
> The Love.
> 
> ...


http://www.blogcatania.com/2013/03/serenata-larte-di-amarsi-cantando.html (original text in Italian lang.)

I hope You will appreciate this mine little tribute to the sicilian music.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (Trapani)*

_historical center_









by THuebert, on Flickr









by THuebert, on Flickr









by THuebert, on Flickr


_main square_









by THuebert, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Portopalo di Capo Passero (Siracusa)*

_beach_









Sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Acireale


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please credit that photo you posted, otherwise it will be gone.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Kadıkoylu;101684032 said:


> Acireale





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Please credit that photo you posted, otherwise it will be gone.


http://www.valvesummit.com/sicily.html

Photo Acireale Timpa by Antonio Stella
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photostar/329552048/

Next post I'll post mine photos of the Timpa, ok?
MINE.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love Erice.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I love Erice.


Do You liked my article?


Euplio said:


> I wrote this:
> http://www.blogcatania.com/2013/03/serenata-larte-di-amarsi-cantando.html (original text in Italian lang.)
> I hope You will appreciate this mine little tribute to the sicilian music.


I'm sorry, but I had no many time and I used Google Translate, I do not know if there are error in the text.

____



Euplio said:


> Next post I'll post mine photos of the Timpa, ok?
> MINE.


My promise:









The Timpa of Acireale.









Other view.









A preistorical lava tube destroied during the works for the railway (XIX century).









Gallery of the old railway.









Pedonal gate to the gallery.









Other view.









Inside of the gallery.

All this photos are mine. I did this shots and I used imageshack for upload (this is my imageshack gallery).


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Portorosa, province of Messina*



















_by Urbanmetro for skyscrapercity_


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

Ehm... where is the Siciliy?

_________



Euplio said:


> © All right reserved by *Io'*


Nocturnal 360° view of the Benedectines' convent. To scroll see here.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Church of Santa Lucia alla Badia_









by THuebert on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Cappella Palatina (Palazzo dei Normanni)_









source: http://www.settemuse.it/viaggi_italia_sicilia


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Cappella Palatina inside Palazzo dei Normanni_









www.bebfedericosecondo.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands, province of Messina*










 sicily island of volcanoesInvia FlickrMail on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Palermo*
> 
> _Cappella Palatina (Palazzo dei Normanni)_
> 
> ...



This is my absolute favourite interior in the world - so far! :cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> This is my absolute favourite interior in the world - so far! :cheers:


I agree. Of course one of the most beautiful churches in the world.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo - Palatin Chapel*









http://www.amopalermo.com/2010/11/alcune-immagini-della-cappella-palatina.html


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

View of the wood muqarnas by downside









Photo of Giovanni Chiaramonte from Amopalermo.com


> Le fotografie sono di Giovanni Chiaramonte, fotografo di origini siciliane (cliccate sulle immagini per ingrandirle).











Photo of smandersensational from Tumblr



> I am an Art History and Graphic Design student (sometimes vegan) Foodie, Runner, and Procrastinator. Tumblr is where i feed these insatiable hungers. for me and my thoughts and some of the work i've done, view my pages and ask away : )



Muqarnas of the Palatine Chapel are very inusual: all in wood, all painted with scenes of court, of myths, sexual activities too. In a church. lol.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Rocca San Nicola_










 sicily islands of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (Tp)*

_Porta Garibaldi_









by thuebert on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

_historic center_









by thuebert on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Linosa, Pelagie Islands*










 sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice updates.

Which Sicilian beaches would you say are best for snorkelling?


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Which Sicilian beaches would you say are best for snorkelling?


It dependes. If You like rocks, sands, archaeological snorkeling, coral etc.

For example, if You like the lava caves and rocks Acicastello-Acitrezza-Capomulini is the perfect trait for You. If You like perfect sands and withe rocks You can do snorkeling in the Syracuse coast or in the islands. Pantelleria is like Djerba and tunisian coasts.

and so on...


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

The most famous location for snorkelling in Siciliy is the island of Ustica near Palermo, where you can visit the first protected sea area created in Italy with wonderful sea bottoms and also tropical fishes


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ustica (Palermo)*



















http://www.xtremehardware.com









http://www.networksail.com









www.corriere.it/doveviaggi


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cathedral of Monreale, near Palermo*

_Statue of the Virgin_









by  calabrese on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Church in Forza d'Agrò (province of Messina)*










by  Ruud Raats on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images from Sicily. :cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Interior of San Giuseppe church_










by calabrese on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

After the take-off from Catania Airport...

*The Strait of Messina - Sicily's and Calabria's coast*


by _Feffo23_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_The bay and the hotels
_










*by Giovanni Costa* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528133&page=31


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*



























*By Domenico Notarnicola*









*By Marcello Mento* - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102097911#post102097911


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Euplio said:


> It dependes. If You like rocks, sands, archaeological snorkeling, coral etc.
> 
> For example, if You like the lava caves and rocks Acicastello-Acitrezza-Capomulini is the perfect trait for You. If You like perfect sands and withe rocks You can do snorkeling in the Syracuse coast or in the islands. Pantelleria is like Djerba and tunisian coasts.
> 
> and so on...


I was thinking more of fish, sea life? Someone has said Ustica.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I was thinking more of fish, sea life? Someone has said Ustica.


Ok.
I think You can find everywhere.
Ustica?
Yes, is good.
Pantelleria, Eolian Islands, Cyclops Islands, Licata-Gela coast, Portopalo coast, Catania coast, San Vito lo Capo coast... too. 
The plenty of choice! :lol:

I think that You can do a travel based on other destinations and then add snorkeling.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto, province of Siracusa*










by _hellospank25_ - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=974684


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento - Archeological area (Wolrd Unesco Heritage)*
















































_Temple of Concordia_



















by  calabrese on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*










by  calabrese on Flickr


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely pics of Italy.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (Me)*










_*By Roberto Mazza*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*










by  Kaisa_ on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Pantelleria island in the Strait of Sicily in the Mediterranean Sea*


Dammusi, Pantelleria by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The beach of Pantelleria island, Sicily*


Pantelleria, la costa... by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Etna volcano, Sicily*


Etna, Hornitos alla base orientale del Cratere di sudest - 19/09/1999 by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr



Etna - Valle del Bove... by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr




Etna, la caldera... by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunrise at Pantelleria*


Cala Cinque Denti, Pantelleria by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr


Etna sunrise by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Fonte Aretusa, Province of Syracuse, Sicily*










url


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*CEFALU, SiCILY*



CEFALU by [ I w a n ], on Flickr


CEFALU by [ I w a n ], on Flickr

CEFALU by [ I w a n ], on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Panorama of CEFALU*


Cefalù by Jelle Drok, on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

tunggp said:


> *Fonte Aretusa, Province of Syracuse, Sicily*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not the Fonte Aretusa.

This is the Post Office Palace (Francesco Fichera, 1929). Downside it is possible to see the channel of the harbor. It is in the opposite area of the island Ortigia!

The Palace.

Fonte Aretusa.


Distances




tunggp said:


> *Sunrise at Pantelleria*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Uhm...
Are You sure that it is Pantelleria?
...

:lol:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

BTW, nice pics


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giardini Naxos (Me) and Etna*










 Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (Tp)*










 THUEbert on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as always, beautiful Sicily. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Castellammare del Golfo (Tp)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We once hired a boat in Castellamare - and sailed it round to San Vito Lo Capo - such a great trip - passing by Lo Zingaro. I love Sicily.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (Rg)*

_Mother Church of San Bartolomeo_










http://upload.wikimedia.org/


----------



## UptownBufff (Jul 24, 2013)

Sicily by scotbot, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Villa Giulia_










http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palermo#Clima


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Piazza San Domenico_


giovannimi1976 said:


> [/url]
> host immagini


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

tunggp said:


> *Cefalu from above*
> 
> 
> Cefalu, Sicily 2013 by danhess92, on Flickr


Fabulous image of Cefalu.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania
*
_Villa Bellini_










http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigistrano/4351131360/









www.mirkochessari.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_The Strait_











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9579065937



_Capo d'Orlando_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarafolisi/4590955465/

by Giuseppe Giacoppo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peppupaccione/9836173975/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if my love affair with Sicily will ever end?


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (Tp)*










http://www.travel365.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Church of San Giuseppe_










www.massimopetrucci.it


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

"Church of Saint Joseph" or "Chiesa di San Giuseppe".


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Euplio said:


> ^^
> 
> "Church of Saint Joseph" or "Chiesa di San Giuseppe".


or

"_Chiesa_ of Saint Joseph"


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tindari (Me)*

_The 'Sanctuary'_











http://www.flickr.com/photos/piedmont_fossil/2707969152/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piedmont_fossil/2707973254/in/photostream/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa Island (Ag)*

_Beach of 'Calamadonna'_










http://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> or
> 
> "_Chiesa_ of Saint Joseph"


:lol:

Yes, it is possible too!

___

*Catania*



Euplio said:


> View from the Arch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (Pa)*










by  THUEbert on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (Tp)*










by THUEbert on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palazzolo Acreide (Sr)*

_Church of Annunziata_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13223938


_Church and San Paolo's square_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64848522









www.hotelcolleacre.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calascibetta (Enna)*





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigistrano/10003291055/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*
_
Piazza Archimede_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vittoria (Ragusa)*

_Piazza del Popolo_










www.ilgiornalediragusa.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily from the Space*

_by Luca Parmitano, sicilian austronat_










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5506/9616318646_34647d03c7_b


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Mazzarò Bay by night_










by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Randazzo (Ct)*

_Church of Annunziata_






























_Church of lavastones_











_Church of Santa Maria_




































by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Euplio said:


> I'm sorry, but these churches are in Messina and not in Palermo:
> 
> first one is the Basilica di Montalto;
> 
> second one is the Church of Cristo Re.


Thanks for pointing that out, I'm getting a bit mixed up with my geography now. (I'll make the necessary corrections, my apologies for the mistake)


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

Do not warry!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vulcano, Aeolian Island (Me)*


_Hotel 'Therasia Resort'_
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Therasia-Resort/226369327145


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo *

_Palazzo dei Normanni_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Hotel Villa Carlotta - Taormina (Me)*






























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigistrano/11274225075/


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Etna paroxism in the night of february 14th 2013*



Euplio said:


>


First one is of yesterday, the others of this morning (starting at 6:00). All from my window.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (Tp)*

_Temple of Segesta_










by  sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)
*
_by night_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Porta Nuova_










 Luigi Strano on Flickr


_Piazza Pretoria and Palermo's City Hall_










 Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you in Sicily.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Merry Christmas to you in Sicily.


*Merry Christmas to the Community from the Sicily*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Turisti port of Marina di Ragusa (Rg)*










http://www.nellodipasquale.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Airport of Comiso-Ragusa 'Vincenzo Magliocco'**, province of Ragusa*











www.giornalettismo.com









http://www.freetimemagazine.it









http://www.aviazionecivile.org/vb/showthread.php/130394-TR-VCE-CTA-VCE-aeroporto-di-COMISO-(CIY)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Highway Catania-Messina during Etna eruption*

_Toll booth of Giarre (Ct)_











http://www.youreporter.it/foto_Eruzione_dell_Etna_del_16_dicembre


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Piazza Armerina*









Andrea Scaffidi


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Savoca (Me)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hqn/11163632316/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Più bella la Sicilia!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Archeological site of 'Mozia' (Trapani)*


_Auriga_










by  sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Fontain of Amenano in piazza Duomo_










by  giubit on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Good Morning Etna!



Euplio said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (Ct)*

_Sicilian Simbol_










by  giubit on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (En)*

_Mosaic ruins of 'Villa romana del Casale'_










by  giubit on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (Tp)*










http://scoprisanvito.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tindari (Me)*

_Sanctuary of 'Madonna di Tindari'_










by  giubit on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I have just booked my accommodation for a trip to Ragusa later on in the year. Your pictures remind me why I love Sicily so much.


----------



## Dalla contea (Apr 12, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> I have just booked my accommodation for a trip to Ragusa later on in the year. Your pictures remind me why I love Sicily so much.


what season did you choose?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Dalla contea said:


> what season did you choose?


We will be traveling in early September; and staying at 'Palazzo Castro' in the centre of Ragusa Ibla. I am so looking forward to exploring in more detail this small corner of Sicily.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> I have just booked my accommodation for a trip to Ragusa later on in the year. Your pictures remind me why I love Sicily so much.


You are ever welcome!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ali Terme (Me)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/afs-messina/11687584324/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> We will be traveling in early September; and staying at 'Palazzo Castro' in the centre of Ragusa Ibla. I am so looking forward to exploring in more detail this small corner of Sicily.


Enjoy! 


*Ragusa Ibla*









http://nastasicilia.blogspot.it/2013/05/rustiche-meraviglie-tour-ibleo-di.html









www.dovatu.it


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Our accommodation is right there in that square! Exciting!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (Rg)*

_the coast_










source: https://www.facebook.com/ScorciIblei?ref=stream&hc_location=stream&filter=3


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Hotel 'Capotaormina'_


















http://ibookedo.it/hotel/atahotel-capotaormina-301951


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna's railway*

_'Ferrovia Circumetnea'_



scendo a Scalilli di Tobruk., su Flickr by Francesco B.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Etna's railway*
> 
> _'Ferrovia Circumetnea'_


Scalilli is the countryside near Paternò. It is very encharming and very old: in this area there are a lot of arches of the ancient Roman Acquaductus of Catania (I century).


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)
*









by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## mimmorapisarda (Jan 13, 2014)

in merito a pagina 13 raffigurante il Castello di Aci.


Buonasera Euplio,

Prima di scrivere parole come “trafugato”, pensaci due volte. Vorrei precisare un paio di cose.

1: La foto che hai notato non l’hanno firmata i tuoi amici ma è stato il sottoscritto ad aggiungere i loro nomi. Per correttezza, al contrario di quello che pensi e di come, soprattutto, è presente altrove senza le loro firme.
2: se vai qui mio profilo Flickr ti accorgerai che non ho bisogno di trafugare immagini altrui per promuovere Catania attraverso il mio sito; di Acicastello, io e Francesco Raciti ne abbiamo scattate a centinaia molto più belle della foto di Nicola e Pina, che rimuoverò immediatamente perché, a questo punto, non so più che farmene;
3: ormai internet è diventato un grande supermercato dove ognuno mette roba nel proprio carrello, è la terra di nessuno. Le mie immagini le vedo nei bar, ne circoli, nelle friggitorie, nei banchi del pesce, nei ristoranti, nelle agenzie di viaggio. Che faccio allora, stipendio un avvocato per tutte le volte che le vedo senza il mio nome?
Caro mio, con le immagini non si è mai arricchito nessuno e l’eventuale procedura legale per rivendicare la paternità, credimi, fa venire il mal di testa!
Buona serata.

Mimmo Rapisarda


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

mimmorapisarda said:


> in merito a pagina 13 raffigurante il Castello di Aci.
> 
> 
> Buonasera Euplio,
> ...


Gentile Mimmo Rapisarda, nel post che scrissi (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93632644&postcount=251) la parola "trafugato" la misi appositamente tra virgolette, non per indicare Lei quale autore di un imperdonabile furto on line, ma per far capire al forumer che scrisse il post precedente che il copyright della foto non era il Suo.

Mi spiego: poiché il collega forumer Brick84 scrisse (in basso) "Copyright: Mimmo Rapisarda", ho trovato doveroso correggerlo e indicare che il copyright non fosse il Suo, ma quello dei miei due amici Nicola e Pina. Non è grave diffondere immagini sul web, è grave attribuirne erroneamente la paternità. Si tratta anche di un reato punito per legge, temo, ma torno a dire che si è trattato di un errore del collega, il quale, dietro mia segnalazione, ha provveduto immediatamente a correggere la dicitura (infatti oggi si può leggere "Copyright: Nicola e Pina".

Piuttosto La ringrazio per apporre la firma degli autori originali delle foto che pubblica su Flikr, una delicatezza che purtroppo non molti hanno. Scusandomi per l'inconveniente e per il malinteso.

Cordiali Saluti,
Euplio

___

_Sorry guys for the little 'italian' digression._ 


*Grotta del Fico - San Gregorio di Catania*
_Cave of the Fig_









I did this shot in 2012

_Lava tube of Etna, maybe prehistorical, with a lot of lavas stalactites. And some bats! _


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Priapo_









by  sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (Me)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11850290776


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_Sunset..._










Francesco Montesanto  on Flickr


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow such beautiful pictures. Sono menzu Sicilianu


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

tinyslam said:


> Wow such beautiful pictures. Sono menzu Sicilianu


From where?


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (Tp)*

_Cala Rossa_










by Martina Soriani on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa Ibla*










by Vincenzo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Typical sicilian food market *

(perhaps in Catania and Sciacca (Ag))




























by  giovanni.pendola on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina
*
_Duomo_










by Giorgio Smiroldo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_The Cathedral_










by Salvatore Ciambra on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania
*
_Church of Badia of Sant'Agatha_










www.wikipedia.it



dolphin82 said:


>


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

brick84 said:


> From where?


 
I think my grandfather is from Gaggi and my grandmother is from somewhere around Catania


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

tinyslam said:


> I think my grandfather is from Gaggi and my grandmother is from somewhere around Catania


Nice


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nicosia (En)*

_Villa & Etna in background_










by  Roberto Fiscella on Flickr


_Church of San Vincenzo
_









Roberto Fiscella


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (Ag)*

_Scala dei Turchi ('Turkish stairs')_










by fe_wind on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Nicosia (En)*


In Nicosia there is a wonderful wood ceiling of XIV century:









Shot from http://www.castellodisperlinga.it/subpagina.php?idmenu=4&&idsubmenu=31









Shot from http://www.comune.nicosia.en.it/dettaglio.aspx?id=03c77a910cd33ad5f17e4dfd4f4b9060

It is inside the Cathedral of this medioeval city.

___



brick84 said:


> *Realmonte (Ag)*
> 
> _Scala dei Turchi ('Turkish stairs')_


_Finché dura_...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Take off from Catania
*


















by Boris Behncke on Flickr









by  Thomas Reichart on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giardini Naxos (Me)*



















by  gnuckx on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo
*
_Mosaics _










by Allan Old on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)
*

_via Nicolaci_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7215173









http://scoprirelasicilia.wordpress.com/itinerari/noto/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nebrodi Mountains in 'Nebrodi Park' - Galati Mamertino (Me)*

_Catafuco Fall_










by  Antonio - il foto apprendista on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Old theatre
_









by -=H.T.=-on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (Trapani)*










by  Davide Mauro on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*A little part of Tirrenical Coast*











by funtik_m on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

_Nicoletti Lake_









Raffaele Franco on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Adrano - Ponte dei Saraceni*


Panoramio © All rights reserved by Io'

The highest voult of the medioeval *Bridge of the Sarracinos*, built maybe around the 1158, when the near village of _Bulichiel_ (now Polichello-Mendolito) was propriety of the monastery of _Santa Lucia di Adernione_ (St. Lucy of Adrano). The bridge had maybe a Roman origin, now is the most impressive old one in Sicily.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Enna*
> 
> _Nicoletti Lake_
> 
> ...


Is this the lake which has mythology attached ?


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Etna from Pietralunga*



openlyJane said:


> Is this the lake which has mythology attached ?


No.

The mythological one is the Pergusa lake, this is the Nicoletti lake, an artificial one.

___


Panoramio © All rights reserved by *Io'*



Euplio said:


>


With the ruins of the Roman Bridge on the Simeto river.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna from Lipari (Aeolian Islands)*


_By Andrea Grano_


















https://www.facebook.com/SocialEolie


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vulcano (Aeolian Islands) vs Etna*


_By Alessio Pellegrino_








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3873033.108478.460811360605410&type=1&theater


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*

_Church of Montevergine_










by  Leslie Vella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

The Sea


















by  Marta on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

_The 'Colombaia'_










by Giovanni Bianco on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gulf of Patti (Me)*

_tirrenical coast_










by  pieraccio on Flickr


----------



## *** (Feb 20, 2014)

Italy = Best.


----------



## Ducezio (Nov 17, 2013)

^^
Sicily*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_beach of 'Fontane Bianche'_










by Boris Behncke on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*











craters


















by Boris Behnke on Flickr


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ I remember the view from up there. Such a beautiful place


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*
_
March 1999_




































by Boris Behncke on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Jonic Coast*










by Boris Behncke on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento *

_'Valle dei Templi'_










by laura sigi on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Agrigento *
> 
> _'Valle dei Templi'_
> 
> ...


This was the ancient Cathedral of Agrigento (like Syracuse). After the building of the new one (that is the actual, in the historical center of the city), was abandoned and released in the late XVIII century.

Its name is an error (Concorde Temple), becouse Concordia is a divinity of Roman time and this attribution il linked to a single manufact descovered in the past in this area.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*



















by Rick Martin on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> by Rick Martin on Flickr


I can see the traces of fire!!

It was destroyed with violence in antiquity...

__

EDIT

Sorry for the edit. The traces are exactly of 406 BC, when it was destroyed by the Punics.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (Pa)*

_The Cathedral_










by Richard Cartawick on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina *

_Nebrodi Mountains_










by Francesco Gramuglia on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Walking on Etna...*










by Jochen Bongaerts on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Monreale (Pa)*
> 
> _The Cathedral_
> 
> ...


What a sin for that kind of alterated colors...
Bad thing the HDR!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily's landscapes
*










by Livera Luigi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (Rg)*

_Church of 'Santissima Annunziata'_










by -Bandw- on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*

_
The Cathedral_










by Francesco Gramuglia on Flickr









by  Damiano Giuliano on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Noto (Sr)*
> 
> _
> The Cathedral_











Myself, with Pinterest.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Filicudi, Aeolian Islands (Messina)*


By Adam Butler Photography
https://www.facebook.com/AdamButlerFineArtPhotography


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina/Catania*

_Alcantara River Park_










by Notan Ame on Flickr


(_Euplio_, per favore evita di quotare l'intera foto quando devi aggiungere un commento. Grazie )


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Messina/Catania*
> 
> _Alcantara River Park_
> 
> (_Euplio_, per favore evita di quotare l'intera foto quando devi aggiungere un commento. Grazie )




















by myself, on Pinterest

(No prob! )


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

brick84 said:


> *Filicudi, Aeolian Islands (Messina)*
> 
> 
> By Adam Butler Photography
> https://www.facebook.com/AdamButlerFineArtPhotography


This place looks as exotic to us italians as it probably does to the rest of the world, I reckon. 

I would love to spend one month off work there! :drool:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa *

_Duomo_










by Antonio Zanghi on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Syracuse*



brick84 said:


> *Siracusa *
> 
> _Duomo_












And

_Castello Maniace_









Myself on Pinterest

And

_Ortigia_


© Panoramio. All rights reserved of Io'


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (Rg)*

Dectail of baroque 'Palazzo Beneventano'_
_










by -madncrazy- on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa (Ag)*

_Beach of 'Rabbit Island'_










Luca Siragusa on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*










by Antonio Zanghì on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> ^^what was the purpose/function of this; it is wonderful?


Sorry, I've lost this post.

The _Loggia_ of Ispica was a procession of 23 markets used during the religious festivals during the XVIII and the XIX century. In those century, usually, the shops was in wood boxes. In this case, to exalt the façade of the church, was destroyed a serie of old popular houses and was opened a square, coroned by the shops.

Today, after the crisis of religion, they are open all the year, over the festivals, like shops and cafes.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I will definitely visit when in Ragusa this year.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

You are ever welcome in Sicily.
I think that Brick84 and the other forumer from the Province of Ragusa can help You with pleasure for Your holiday there.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> I will definitely visit when in Ragusa this year.


You're ever welcome! 


*Ispica (Rg)*

_S. Maria Maggiore (Loggiato della Sinatra)_










by Salvatore Brancati on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Dectail of Cathedral_










by Corvus Corax on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*

_Church of San Sebastiano_










by -=H.T.=- on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Norman Palace_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*

_Cathedral of San Nicolò_










by Paolo ecografista on Flickr










by globetrotter_rodrigo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari (Me)*










by  Fabrizio Zucchi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*




















by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelvetrano (Tp)*

_Church of Purgatory
_










by jeffrey.pick on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Barcellona P.G (Me)*.

_Basilique of San Sebastiano_


By Maria Patrizia Rossitto








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54757271


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Island of Ustica (Pa)*










Dome_Giara on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Small village of Buccheri (Sr)*










by liviogiordano.it on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tindari (Me)*

_Archeological site_










by Scott Wylie on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of San Nicolò or Church of Martorana_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Benedettini Monastery (Catania's University)_










by Cristina Giovanna on Flickr









by Chris F on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_'English Garden'_










by Gabriella Alù on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bagheria (Pa)*

_Villa Palagonia_










by S. Caltabiano on Flickr









by Michele Buccola on Flickr









by tatsiana zhuk on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Milo - Ilice di Carrinu*










The _Ilice di Carrinu_ (=Holly oak of "Little Carl") is one of oldest trees on the mount Etna and the oldest holly oak in Europe (over 700 years).

It is called also _Ilice di Pantano_ for a great quagmire (=pantano) that is on the road to arrive to the tree.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Mascalucia - Santuario di Monpileri*

The old Sanctuary of Monpileri (Mascalucia, CT) is a very strange and charming place to visit in Sicily.
It was a late-medioeval church destroyed by the lavas of the Etna eruption of 1669.
After a dream, in the XVIII century, a woman said that the Holy Mother of the Sanctuary was in a point. A group of men excaved where she said and they found the statue of Holy Mother made by Antonello Gagini (a rinascimental artist).









The old gate of the medioeval church (late-gothic). Was found in the XVIII century and rebuilt here. Can be dated between the end of the XIV and the XV century.









Magic staircases to go inside the earth and discover the old Sanctuary.









The Sanctuary inside the rock. The vault is the lava of 1669, the columns and the pillars are medioeval and rinascimental. It is a charming mixture of human and natural activities.









The statue of Holy Mother, dreamed by the woman in the XVIII century.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Castiglione di Sicilia - various*

Castiglione di Sicilia is so called for the ancient ruins of a castle, built in Greek time, that during the Spanish occupation was called "Castillo" (=castle). Today it is a medioeval village with interesting products of the barocque architecture.


















Arabesque bell towers of Castiglione.









Greek aquaduct for the castle excavated on the surface of the rock.









The Greek castle, with the upside of the ruins of the Middle Age, the countryside of Castiglione and a hawk that fly near the castle.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Castiglione di Sicilia - Cuba di Santa Domenica*

*Extern:*








Façade.


















Apse.

*Intern:*








The islamic dome.

*Nearby:*








Little falls of the Alcantara river.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Castiglione/Francavilla di Sicilia - Church of San Nicola*









Façade.
This is a church of late XIII century, one of the exemples of the Sicilian Gothic of this time.
Very interesting the Rose, formed by four little arches.
The lines are the days of works for the building: every day a line.









Inside the church. The wood ceiling is of 1999, when it was repaired like the original one.









Frescos of the apse.
All the inside was painted. All the paints was covered around the 1940s with a white color... hno:
The great Christ Pantocrator in an _almond_ can remember the mosaics in the churches of Monreale or Cefalù, but the background is not golden, but is blue. This background color is typical of XIII century.









Particular of the procession of the Apostles down the Pantocrator. They are barefoot, may mean that this church belonged to a cult that recognized the materiality of they (a heretical cult?).
A three-lobed window is the origin of the light for the altar, oriented to the east.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Rocchicella di Mineo - Palike*

*Palike or Palikè* was an indigenous polis built in the V century BC by *Ducezio* (the Siculo conqueror, not the forumer ), exactly in the 453 BC.

It was the capital of his empire, built down the Palici sanctuary, in the face of the omonimous lake that after was called Naftìa lake. Today it no more exist. hno:

It was a particular lake that had a typical vulcanic activity on the bottom. This particularity was used for the predictions of the accuseds. On the two faces of a wood table, the sybil wrote "Yes" and "Not". The table was thrown in the lake that after a pair of noisy gaseous eruptions returned the table that floated on the side of the response. If the response was "Yes", the accused was blinded. :nuts:









An old farm is the ticket-office, the centre of admittance, the antiquarium (a little museum built inside the archaeological area), toilettes and so on.









The rock of the necropolis and of the Sanctuary. This last was in the cave at leftside.









Many tombs of the Sicels culture. We can see the original staircases for arrive there!









A little tomb.









Rests of the _Stoà of Ducezio_, a great porch for stores built in 453 BC.

___

No very distant there is an interesting place where to go: the old church of *Saint John the Baptist*. It was a Paleochristian church, very nice, built with large squared stones. This church was in good condition until the 1950s, when was deprived of its parts, sold for some money. hno:









General view.









Arch of the naves.









Apse (we can see the hole for the iconostasis on the rightside).









This is the aspect of the church in the XVIII century! hno:
*SOURCE*
(The legend is an error: it was not a bath!)

___

PS- Palikè was rebuilt probably with the name of "Nea Palike", after called "Palike nea" and today Palagonia (CT)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scopello (Tp)*










by Angelo - Klauss_Service on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Selinunte (Tp)*

_Fireworks in turistic port_










by Flavio Leone on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (Rg)*

_Duomo of San Giorgio_










by Dario Moriella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Abandon farm in Sicily*










by Giuseppe Moscato on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Train next to Ragusa Ibla*










by Daniele Donadelli on Flickr


----------



## Ducezio (Nov 17, 2013)

Euplio said:


> *Palike or Palikè* was an indigenous polis built in the V century BC by *Ducezio* (*the Siculo conqueror, not the forumer *),


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Ducezio said:


> :lol::lol::lol:



And now You know 'Your' city...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gliaca di Piraino (Me)*





































https://www.facebook.com/rivieradelsolesicilia


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Fontain of Orione_










by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicilian puppet theatre, World's UNESCO Heritage*









by Cristina Giurleo on Flickr

_The puppet theatre known as the Opera dei Pupi emerged in Sicily at the beginning of the nineteenth century and enjoyed great success among the island’s working classes. The puppeteers told stories based on medieval chivalric literature and other sources, such as Italian poems of the Renaissance, the lives of saints and tales of notorious bandits. The dialogues in these performances were largely improvised by the puppeteers. The two main Sicilian puppet schools in Palermo and Catania were distinguished principally by the size and shape of the puppets, the operating techniques and the variety of colourful stage backdrops.
These theatres were often family-run businesses; the carving, painting and construction of the puppets, renowned for their intense expressions, were carried out by craftspeople employing traditional methods. The puppeteers constantly endeavoured to outdo each other with their shows, and they exerted great influence over their audience. In the past, these performances took place over several evenings and provided opportunities for social gatherings.
The economic and social upheavals caused by the extraordinary economic boom of the 1950s had a considerable effect on the tradition, threatening its very foundations. At that time, similar forms of theatre in other parts of Italy disappeared, some of...._
http://www.unesco.org/culture/ich/RL/00011


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milo (Ct)*

_Etna eruption in August 2011_










by Alessio Lo Re on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Cape Gallo_










by fahisary R. on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bagheria (Pa)*

_Villa Palagonia_










by S. Caltabiano on Flickr









by Michele Buccola on Flickr









by tatsiana zhuk on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Natural reserve of Zingaro (Tp)*










by Sicilia Mare on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gela (Cl)*

_The Coast_










by massimiliano.cagnazzo on Flickr









by Giovanbattista Brancato on Flickr









by Valentina Cassano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*










by Stefano La Rosa on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (Rg)*

_Duomo of San Pietro_










by ricmartìnez on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (Tp)*










by Stefano La Rosa on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (Pa)*

_a little part of Cathedral_










by Pascal GUERCIO on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Castellammare del Golfo (Tp)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like Scopello... The fraglioni?


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> That looks a lot like Scopello... The fraglioni?


Infact!

You are right: this is not Castellammare, but is the _tonnara_ of Scopello.










https://plus.google.com/110115414471495641752/about?gl=it&hl=it

These two small cities are near, I think that it is easy to confuse. Specially if they aren't seen before.
Congratulation for the observation!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> That looks a lot like Scopello... The fraglioni?


You're right! 
I was wrong: it's Scopello.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Augusta (Sr)*

_the Sea_










by Viviana on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

a tiny church, one of many, in the town of Toarmina, Sicily (my photos 8/2013)









Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)









Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

a water fountain, Taormina (my photos taken 8/20130









street scenes, Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)









street scenes, Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)









Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)









Taormina (my photos taken 8/2013)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Dectails of 'Teatro Massimo'_










by ghiglio on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Natural Reserve of "Salina di Priolo"*

I did in this morning.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scopello (Tp)*

_Cala Uovo_










by fahisary R. on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (Pa)*

_the Cloister_










giuseppe loiacono on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (Tp)*












'riunioni estive'









by  Stefano La Rosa on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli (Me)*










by  Roberto Cipoletti on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (Rg)*










by Alessandro Morana on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (Pa)*

_Mosaics in Cathedral_










by ghiglio on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Riposto (Ct)*

_City Hall_










by Alessio Lo Re on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (Ct)*











by MoritzP on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (Tp)*










by superdealer100 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (Ct)*










by MoritzP on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Paternò (Ct)*










by  Alessio Lo Re on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_via Etnea_










by Vincenzo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giardini Naxos (Me)*











by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*










by Onofrio Pristipino on Flickr









by gpila on Flickr









by gpila on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_'Valle dei Templi'_










by Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## Xunlao (Apr 21, 2014)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Valle Dei Templi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool Roman temple !


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Xunlao said:


> cool Roman temple !


_Greek_ temple!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelvetrano (Tp)*

_Church of Trinity_


inside








by Pippo Palermo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castiglione di Sicilia (Ct)*

_Church of Sant'Antonio_










by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*










by Luciano ROMEO on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

brick84 said:


> *Castiglione di Sicilia (Ct)*
> 
> _Church of Sant'Antonio_
> by Luigi Strano on Flickr



^^ The beautiful old church :cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Dectails of Duomo_










by  Angelo Failla on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Island of Salina, Aeolian Islands (Me)*











by gdico72 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (Rg)*

_Inside of "Santa Maria La Nova church"_










by Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*










by Francesco Gramuglia on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Mondello.


The Great Blue Yonder by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Blue Heaven is a Place on Earth by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr





The Golden Sunrise by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (Pa)*

_'La Kalura'_










by Pascal GUERCIO on Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful Magna Graecia!


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Calascibetta, Cental Sicily - View from Enna*



















http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=37.575229&ln=14.275446&z=3&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all


*Enna, Central Sicily*

A beautiful medieval hilltop town...










































































http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=1273&with_photo_id=97806076&order=date_desc&user=2858582


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mount Etna seen from Parco Naturale dei Nebrodi*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=46&with_photo_id=88555706&order=date_desc&user=2435292


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice shots. :cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (Rg)*

_via Mormino Penna 
(Mormino Penna street, historical center)_



















by  Francesco Gramuglia on Flickr


----------



## sfera 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Spiaggia di San Vito lo Capo, Western Sicily*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=7886&with_photo_id=23580026&order=date_desc&user=443230


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (Ct)*

_Piazza Duomo_










by Bartolo Chichi on Flickr










by rosenthaler_platz on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*



piritello said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Piazza IV Aprile_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (Tp)
*










by  Martin Garham on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Madonie Mountains (Palermo)*

_Piano Battaglia_




giovannimi1976 said:


> url immagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*











by  Luigi Strano on Flickr











by Łukasz Ropczyński on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa *

_Temple of Apollo_










by  Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento *

_Temple of Concordia_










by  Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (En)*

_Mosaics in 'Villa Romana del Casale'_










by giubit on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Donnafugata castle_










by  Daniele Semeraro on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*On the path of the ancient railway Palermo-Corleone-San Carlo*
*Bosco di Ficuzza, Godrano (PA)*
_Ficuzza's wood, Godrano (PA)_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*


By Sebastien Antoine








https://www.flickr.com/photos/seboine/14091335501/[/QUOTE]


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

I really love this mountain, so I want to recall this post and enrich it with some other photos, Enjoy it!



giosafat said:


> *Rocca Busambra mountain* tribute


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*

_Corso Vittorio Emanuele_










by Peder Sterli on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Province of Catania*

_'Ferrovia Circumetnea' - railway line around Etna vulcan_


by Francesco B.

scendo a Scalilli di Tobruk., su Flickr


_near Bronte, province of Catania_









by Nicola Maritato on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (Me)*


By Domenico Notarnicola








https://www.facebook.com/domenico.notarnicola1?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_'Fontane Bianche'_










by Sirbrio on Flickr









by Fabrizio Romeo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Walking out from Catania's Airport...










by claudietto on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

_Lombardy Castle_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Madonie mountains (Pa)*










by Pier Castro on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_Eruption of January 2011_










by gnuckx on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (En)*










by Alvaro on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (Ct)*

_Railway line Messina-Catania_










by Nicola Maritato on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Railway line Messina-Catania_



















by Rikard Ågren on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

Sicilian Country
Fascist village of *Borgo Schirò*
_(Palermo)_


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

Sicilian Country (not far from Borgo Schirò ^^)
*Maria SS del Rosario di Tagliavia Sanctuary*
_(Palermo)_



























the near countryside, wheat









and vineyard


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

Amazing.
_________________________________________________________________

*Ragusa's county*










http://static.panoramio.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monterosso Almo (Rg)*

_Church of Sant'Antonio_










http://static.panoramio.com


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

Old men
*Castelbuono (PA)*


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

Cane di Mannara in a foggy alley
*Erice (TP)*










PS the Cane di Mannara is a Sicilian ancient autochthonous dog breed being defined and recognized


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Selinunte (Tp)*

_The Temple_










by Alvaro on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Porta Felice_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79108989


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (Ag)*

_'Turkish Stairs'_










by Vincenzo Di Nuzzo on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Cefalà Diana (PA)*

_Ruins of the Castle and country_

























_The Arabic Baths_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*











by Salvo Zuccaro on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Madonie Mountains* (Palermo)
Firts snow


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Palazzo dell'Università_










by MAXDB on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Portorosa (Me)*











By Nunzio Di Dio - https://www.facebook.com/lemeraviglie.dimessina.52?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siculiana Marina (Ag)*










by Giorgio D'Anna on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Cefalù* _(Palermo)_
History and stories


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Province of Ragusa*

_Beach of Kamarina (near archeological site)_










by Gerard Claessens on Flickr










by Fabrizio Taus on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (Ct)*

_City Hall & Duomo San Giuliano_










by HEN-Magonza on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Castel di Tusa* _(Messina)_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_giosafat_, never forget the source or the author


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna seen from Catenanuova (En)*










by Francesco Pappalardo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*




























By Francesco Motta --https://www.facebook.com/groups/157413677736567/


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Hyblae countryside before the storm*
_(Ragusa)_


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*San Vito lo Capo* _(Trapani)_
Countryside


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Avola (Sr)*

_Mother Church of S. Venera_










by Gianluca Campisi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Politeama Theatre_










by Peppino42 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina by night*










by Vincenzo Nicita Mauro on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

brick84 said:


> _giosafat_, never forget the source or the author


I'm sorry, i have seen this just now, from the next photo..!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salemi (Tp)*










by Dan//Fi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*










by Valentina on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Cathedral of Catania, entitled to St. Agatha, Catania, Sicily*

http://cristimoise.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/duomo-di-catania-sicily.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Leonardo Sciascia's land.

Very beautiful pictures.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Eruption of 15th June 2014_










_by Alessio Marchetti_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lentini (Sr)*

_Mother church of Sant'Alfio_










by Francesco CASTRO on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*










by Raymond on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*




























by  Francesco Pappalardo on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Unmistakeable!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favara (Ag)*

_Mother Church_










by Luca Gervasi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (Rg)*

_Ficus Magnolidae in Public Garden_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giardini Naxos (Me)*


_By Francesco Motta_








https://www.facebook.com/groups/157413677736567/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favara (Ag)*

_Mother Church_










by Adriano Amerio on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monterosso Almo (Rg)*

_Church of Sant'Antonio_










http://static.panoramio.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Cape Taormina_










source:https://www.facebook.com/taorminain?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata (Ag)*










http://static.panoramio.com


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Roman Teathre of Catania*

​
Free admitance all first sunday of the month

https://www.facebook.com/ParcoArcheologicoCatania/posts/538682639592121

(Other days the tiket is 6 € or 3 €, free over the 65 yo)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monterosso Almo (Rg)*










www.comune.monterosso-almo.rg.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*











by PladoDev on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Furci Siculo (Me)*

_Church of 'Matrice di Maria SS.ma del Rosario'
_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vendicari (Sr)*

Old _Tonnara_










by Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marzamemi (Sr)*




























by  Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Above 'Turkish Stairs', Realmonte (Ag)*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sambuca di Sicilia (Ag)*




















by sikeliakali on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Menfi (Ag)*

_'Baglio San Vincenza'_










by 2 Canadians Roam the World on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa (Ag)*










by esplorasicilia on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giarre (Ct)*

_the Duomo_










by Alessio Lo Re on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Island of Lipari (Me)*


_Marina corta_










by Mcx83 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Turistic port of Licata (Ag)*










by maxcanna on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gioiosa Marea (Me)*



upload immagini gratis
_By Pina e Nicola_ - Panoramio


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (Sr)*

_Villa Romana del Tellaro_










by Rebecca Dru on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

giovannimi1976 said:


> *Castelbuono (PA)*


..


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Terrasini (Pa)*










by Salvatore. Benanti on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*










by Mario Cutroneo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Duomo_


By Nunzio Di Dio








https://www.facebook.com/lemeraviglie.dimessina.52?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

_the Sea_










www.hotel-trapani.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Riposto (Ct)*

_Duomo of San Peter_




















by alexbravewolf on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acitrezza (Ct)*










by javier on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (Ag)*

_'Turkish stairs'_










by lucastadio on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of Martorana_










by Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta landscape*

_Old railway bridge_











by Rosario Sanguedolce on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*After Etna, Stromboli Vulcan in Aeolian Islands started eruption!* 

Updates:




logan1975 said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Adrano (Ct)
*

_Convento di Santa Lucia_










by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (Tp)*










by Salvatore Ciambra on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*L'Etna from Taormina*










by Ron on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castell'Umberto (Me)*

_City park_




logan1975 said:


> foto personali


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Sanctuary of Montalto_










by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Piazza Università_



Sampei said:


>


----------



## Feffo23 (Dec 12, 2007)

Statue of Madonna della Lettera, Messina

Scorcio della Stele by Feffo23, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I will be in Sicily in two weeks - really looking forward to it.....


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (Rg)*





















 Salvatore Meschini on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (Tp)*











by Francesco C. 1976 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (Rg)*

_Regina Margherita square_











by ilMeteo on Flickr

_..in notturna_









by gipix on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mazzarino (Cl)*

_the Castle
_










by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa*











by Lucia Sassi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (Ct)*

_Villa Belvedere_











by Dominic Torrisi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Patti Marina (Me)*










by Andrea Merenda on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Isola delle Femmine (Pa)*










by Salvatore Ciambra on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (Me)*

_Isola Bella_










by gnuckx on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (Ct)*

_Cathedral, inside_











by Giovanni on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*

_Duomo_










by Voyages Lambert on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna
*










by Frédérique Voisin-Demery on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)
*

_Villa Romana del Casale_











fonte: http://www.mike-jess.com/2013/04/the-roman-mosaics-at-villa-romana.html


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_Pietrenere beach_











by mondorai53 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Torre Faro_



Tra due case, il mare by Feffo23 (SSC member), on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)*











by Sicilia! on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marettimo, Isole Egadi (TP)*











by sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nicosia (EN)*

_Cathedral of San Nicolò_











by Ahron de Leeuw on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Near *Gioiosa Marea (ME)*











by Malega on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

_historical center_











by Tommies Hansen on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Egadi Islands (TP)*











by roberto on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*











by  Tommie Hansen on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sampei said:


> *Catania*
> 
> _Piazza Università_


..


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*











by Panoramas on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful Sicily! The island reminds me very much of areas in the Arab world such as for instance nearby Tunisia.

Can you please show us some of the heritage from the Emirate of Sicily aside from the beautiful Cathedral of Palermo?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Conejo1 said:


> Beautiful Sicily! The island reminds me very much of areas in the Arab world such as for instance nearby Tunisia.
> 
> Can you please show us some of the heritage from the Emirate of Sicily aside from the beautiful Cathedral of Palermo?


If you are interested in Sicily, also check out my photo thread - link below.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Conejo1 said:


> Can you please show us some of the heritage from the Emirate of Sicily aside from the beautiful Cathedral of Palermo?


I'm sorry, but there is nothing of the Muslim time in Sicily. Everything we know built in Arab Art was built during the Northman occupation.

The only structure without doubt built during the Emirate is the Mosque of Segesta:










http://www.regione.sicilia.it/bbccaa/soprintp/sito sbca trapani/arc/arc_seg11_moschea.html (italian text)

If You want I can do a list about the Arab Art in Sicily during the Northman time, but Sicily wasn't an Emirate in that time.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_@ Conejo1_

Anyway it is true: we share a lot of things with arabic culture (architecture, sicilian dialect, food, facial features...)


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> If you are interested in Sicily, also check out my photo thread - link below.


Thank you. I will do so.



Euplio said:


> I'm sorry, but there is nothing of the Muslim time in Sicily. Everything we know built in Arab Art was built during the Northman occupation.
> 
> The only structure without doubt built during the Emirate is the Mosque of Segesta:
> 
> ...


Yes, I was aware of the fact that most of the architecture is a beautiful blend of Norman-Arab-Byzantine influences.

"Pure" Arab/Moorish architecture is much, much more common in Spain and Portugal where it can be found in very big numbers almost everywhere in the country outside Galicia and the Basque Country.



brick84 said:


> _@ Conejo1_
> 
> Anyway it is true: we share a lot of things with arabic culture (architecture, sicilian dialect, food, facial features...)


:cheers:

What I have always found fascinating about Sicily was the marvelous mixture of influences from the ancient Semitic Phoenicians who came from modern-day Lebanon and who predate the Greeks and Romans, then the Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, Arabs, Normans and Spaniards etc. It's really fascinating. I think that this mixture makes Sicily a very special place in Europe if we look past the natural beauty. All this has shaped the Sicilian culinary traditions, architecture, culture, folklore, music, language etc.

I don't know if you have watched the new Anthony Bourdain episode about Sicily. I think that he made a great job of portraying the "real" Sicily but I was pleasantly surprised to know how big a culinary mark the Arabs have left on Sicilian cuisine which even the locals admitted.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/shows/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown/

Nearby Malta is very similar. Their language has just retained many more Arabic words and is even classified as a Semitic language although it has even more Italian loanwords nowadays. It's the successor language of the Siculo-Arabic that was once spoken in Sicily too and which has influenced the Sicilian dialect. It's a very funny language to listen to as an Arabic speaker I tell you.:lol:

Allow me to post a photo.

*The Palermo Cathedral in Palermo*


Palermo Cathedral #1 by zurrulab, on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Look the Tetramorphe in this Crucifix.

It is very interesting, I think it represents the four elements.

See the four animals.

On the top the *Eagle*. This is easy to understood, it represent the Air.

Opposite to it, the *Human face* (or an Angel). Men live on the Earth, they are earthly.

In the right side the *Lion*. It represent of course the Fire.

At the end, the *Bull*. For a minute I had some problems to attribute to it the Water, but... But in the Classic Age the bulls was the symbol of the strenght of the rivers (infact, on the surfaces of the greek coins the bulls was the rivers of the polis that produced them).

Air, Earth, Fire, Water.

And, in the center, Soul: *Risen Christ*.

I see the same interpretation of the Tetramorphe on the surface of the other Crucifix, on the right.

Very nice.



brick84 said:


> *Palermo*
> 
> _Palazzo Abatellis_
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alcamo Marina (TP)*











by sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vulcano and Lipari, Aeolian Islands (ME)*



by _Andrea Grano_

upload immagini

https://www.facebook.com/SocialEolie?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pantelleria Island (TP)*











by sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_The Sea of jonic coast_



















by gnuckx on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_Madonie mountains_ near *Petralia Soprana (PA)*











Guido Prestogiovanni on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*

_Regionla Museum_










by  Sicilia! on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*











by Sicilia! on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Biancavilla (CT)*

_Dectails of Duomo_











by Davide Restivo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna vulcan from the Space*

_6 november 2013_

_Volcanic Plumes Tower over Mount Etna 
Twin volcanic plumes—one of ash, one of gas—rose from Sicily’ Mount Etna on the morning of October 26, 2013. L’Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia (INGV) Osservatorio Etneo (National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology Etna Observatory) reported that Etna was experiencing its first paroxysm in six months. Multiple eruption columns are common at Etna, a result of complex plumbing within the volcano. The Northeast Crater, one of several on Etna’s summit, was emitting the ash column, while the New Southeast Crater was simultaneously venting mostly gas.


This natural-color image collected by Landsat 8 shows the view from space at 11:38 a.m. local time. The towering, gas-rich plume cast a dark shadow over the lower, ash-rich plume and Etna’s northwestern flank. Relatively fresh lava flows (less than a century or so old) are dark gray; vegetation is green; and the tile-roofed buildings of Bronte and Biancavilla lend the towns an ochre hue.

NASA Earth Observatory image by Jesse Allen and Robert Simmon, using Landsat data from the USGS Earth Explorer. Photograph ©2013, Boris Behncke. Caption by Robert Simmon with contributions from Boris Behncke.

Instrument: Landsat 8 - OLI
_



















by NASA Goddard Space Flight Center on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*





Tragicamente Bella said:


> _Piazza Bellini and churches of San Cataldo and Santa Maria dell'Ammiraglio:_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata (AG)*




















by _*Alicata Dilecta*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Buccheri (SR)*

_Church of Maria Maddalena_ by night











by buccheripaul on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aci Trezza *and *Aci Castello (CT)*











by Alessandro Rossi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*











by giulio nepi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*











by Alain Muller on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Street and church of Sant'Anna_










by _*Tragicamente bella*_ from italian forum


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*











by  Harvey Barrison on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)
*
_Isola Bella_











by freebird on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ribera (AG)*

_Castel of Poggiodiana_











by Lahiri Cappello on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Grotta della Neve - cave of the snow*









Photo by *Associazione Stelle e Ambiente*
Source: https://plus.google.com/u/0/115913502950638742706/posts/GJaMTtcEt1o

This old cave (a _lava tube_) was a _nivera_, a kind of rudimental freezer for the snow that the people used during the summer for the italian ice cream from Middle Age to the XIX century. During the Grand Tour Patrick Brydone, Dominique Vivant-Denon, Jean-Baptiste Houel, Wolfgang Goethe visited and wrote about the oldest ice cream of the Europe on the Etna.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (ME)*

_Castle in the storm_


By Antonio Fiorentino


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

- dmca


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Valverde (CT)*

_The Sanctuary_











by Alessandro Rossi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marettimo (TP)*

_Punta Troia_











by Fulvio Spada on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

_The 'mirror' between Saline and Erice_












by Irma Daidone on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

- dmca


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caccamo (PA)*











Ass. Culturale "Sicilia e Dintorni"


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellamare del Golfo (TP)*






















by Salvatore Ciambra on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Caccamo is definitely on my 'next to visit' list; in conjunction with a longer and more detailed Palermo visit.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*











by Bill Dutfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

_the Duomo - inside_











by Salvo Ros on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Pier Niceto & Stromboli (ME) *











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15792359 - _By Pina & Nicola_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily's landscape*











by Andrea Merenda on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

_Sunset_











by Carmelo Raineri on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Palatine Chapel_











by Carmelo Raineri on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mazzarino (CL)*

_City hall and Curch of 'Santa Maria del Carmelo'_




















by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*

_Corso Umberto_











by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aidone (EN)*

_Archeological site of Morgantina_




















by Jos Dielis on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Barcellona Pozzo di Gotto (ME) *
_
Duomo_


By Nunzio Di Dio








https://www.facebook.com/lemeraviglie.dimessina.52?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Train in province of Agrigento*











www.apuliaonrail.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian Islands (ME)*











by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caccamo (PA)*











by Spencer Mean on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*











by amercader on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salemi (TP)*

_Church of 'ex Collegio dei Gesuiti'_




















by aurelio candido on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*











by Raymond on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*











by Johannes_K on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*

_Palazzo Beneventano_











by Gian Floridia on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_'Vincenzo Bellini' Theatre_

inside











http://www.siciliajournal.it/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salemi (TP)*












by aurelio candido on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Cathedral_











by Federico Badalassi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agira (EN)*

_Sunset in 'Erei' mountains_











by Mirko Chessari on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa *

_Greek Theatre_











by Roberto Faccenda on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*

_Duomo - inside_











by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Monreale is lovely - but for me, The Capella Palatina is the true gem of Sicily. Having said that, I have yet to see The Martorana.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santa Flavia (PA)*

_Archeological site of *Solunto*_




















by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_from Augusta (SR)_











by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alicudi - Aeolian Islands (ME)*













by Thilo Hilberer on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*











by thomassimon on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Castello Maniace_











by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sunset on Aeolian Islands (ME)*











by Thilo Hilberer on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alcantara River Park (ME)*












by  thomassimon on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Panarea, Aeolian Islands (Me)*











*By Nino Licciardi*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Royal Palace_











by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli (ME)*











by Thilo Hilberer on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castiglione di Sicilia (CT)*

_Caves of Lampioni_











by ╬Thomas Reichart ╬ on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So much of Sicily still to discover....


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^



_______________________________________________________________


*Agrigento*

_Temple of Hera_











by Manfred Oberhauser on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*'Into the wild'*











by Luca Grigoli on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Royal Palace_




















by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scopello (TP)*












by Givanni Nicolosi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*












by dom fellowes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Daybreak on north-west side of Etna vulcan*












by Mirko Chessari on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Simeto river mouth (CT)*












by Maurizio D'Alì on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_The 'Massimo' Theatre_












_*by TragicamenteBella*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Scicli (RG)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a distinctive doorway and street. The stone paving really glistens with the use of ages. I really liked Scicli, when I visited this year.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

_The old castle_











by  illinguam on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_the Sea.._











by Salvatore Aiello on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Piazza Marina_ and _Galletti-San Cataldo Palace_













by _*TragicamenteBella*_


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Trapani:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*












_Church of 'San Giovanni Battista'_









(Taken by me today)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Sicily is one of my favourite regions in the world. 

Mediterranean Europe rocks :hug:

This thread is feast to eyes !


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

Thank you _skyprince_! 


____________________________________________________________



*Ispica (RG)*

_Church of SS. Annunziata_











by Massimo Calcagno on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli (ME)*











by Sicilia! on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_"Valle dei Templi"_











by Ulla Siracusa on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of San Giuseppe_











by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*











by Allie_Caulfield on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Leonforte (EN)*





Zona storica di Leonforte. by Sigismondo Novello, on Flickr


Granfonte. Leonforte. by Sigismondo Novello, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)*










[/url]
by Guglielmo Francavilla, on Flickr


by Serendipiting..., on Flickr


by walterlocascio, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)
*










by Antonio Ilardo, on Flickr




_Torre Ventimiglia_










by costagar51, on Flickr










by Daniela Verduci Artist Photographer Palermo, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)*




by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siculiana (AG)*











by Marco on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Vermexio Palace - City Hall_





















by  Harvey Barrison on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (CT)*

_Santa Tecla village_












by Alessandro Rossi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mandanici (ME)*

_Duomo of Santa Domenica Patrona_











by Luigi Strano, on Flickr










Luigi Strano, on Flickr




_Church of SS. Salvatore (XVII sec.), now Museum_









by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Biancavilla (CT)*


_Church of Maria SS. del Rosario_











by Maci (VP), on Flickr









by [email protected] ntraficatu friscu! (=indaffarato), on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (CT)*

_Basilique of SS Peter and Paul_











by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santa Lucia del Mela (ME)*












by _Di Piero Calderone_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marettimo, Egadi Islands (TP)
*












by Lorenzo Blangiardi on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Jonic coast (ME)*




By _Francesco Motta_

free image hosting


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari, Aeolian Islands (ME)*











by _*Andrea Grano*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_












by Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna eruption in 2011*












by Claudio Ricciardello on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I can never see too many pictures of Etna in all of her fierce glory.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giarre (CT)*

_Duomo_












by Alessio Lo Re on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pantelleria (TP)*












by  Sicilia! on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golf (TP)*

_by night_











by Fabio Calandra on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*

_the Cathedral_












by Giuseppe Carlino on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*

_the Temple_












by Paolo Gislimberti on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina and his Strait...*












by epanto on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gulf of Palermo*












by Nicola Romanò on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photo. I wish I'd taken it.


----------



## TaigaC (Oct 3, 2014)

What a beautiful place! Wish I could go there someday :soon:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_'Silvestri' craters_












by Huub Mertens on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Levanzo, Egadi Islands (TP)*












by Hampus on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_In memory of..._











by salvo distefano on Flickr


----------



## Wolf86 (Apr 24, 2012)

*EtnaNord*
*(Piano Provenzana 1.910 m.) *



















^^^^^^^^


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Piazza Pretoria_












by Vater_Fotografo on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marettimo (TP)*












by Fulvio Spada on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_Greek Theatre_











by Marek Lenik on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Butera (CL)*

_coastside of Falconara_












http://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (CT)*












by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*












by tango- on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palazzolo Acreide (SR)*

_Basilque of San Paolo Apostolo_












by pierpaolo.gallo, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Montalbano Elicona (ME)*













by _*Vincenzo Nicita*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Regional Park of Madonie Mountains (PA)*













by criography, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa (AG)*

_'RAbbit Island'_













by passer8 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)
*













by Michele Testini, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cape Milazzo (ME)*





















by _*Domenico Notarnicola*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nebrodi Mountains & Etna*












by roberto_86, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piana degli Albanesi (PA)*


_The Lake at sunset /I]












by Daniele Carmona on Flickr_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*

_Piazza della Repubblica_












by amipreside, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

'_I quattro canti'_












by _*Tragicamente Bella*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Church of Spirito Santo_












by _*Antonio Cammaroto*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_the coast and the Strait.._












by norella.giorgia, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_Parossism in April 2012_











[/url]
by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Vulcanian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Palermo*
> 
> '_I quattro canti'_
> 
> ...


_Really_ love this image.....


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*












by tatsianazhuk, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*












by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa (AG)*

_8 March 2015_












by triofabrizio on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_via Roma_












by _*Tragicamente Bella*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of Martorana - inside_












by Blueocean64, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Eraclea Minoa (AG)*













by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna *

14/06/14












by roberto_86, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Viagrande (CT)*

_Church of San Mauro_












by [email protected] ... 'ntraficatu friscu! (=indaffarato), on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures of beautiful Sicily.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

Historical center of_Ortigia_













by jojofotografia, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Royal Palace o 'Palazzo dei Normanni'_












by _*Tragicamente Bella*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*












by Andrea Rapisarda on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Augusta (SR)*

_Piazza Duomo_












by Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vulcano, Aeolian Islands (ME)*













by Nataraj Metz, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Grammichele (CT)*

_'Carlo Maria Carafa' square_












by mountix, on Flickr


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Bella Italia. Meu país preferido na Europa.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*












by dariocaia, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_Isola Bella_












By_* Vincenzo Nicita*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*













by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina's jonical coast*













by TrainingMotivator, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari, Aeolian Islands (ME)*












by nadrian, on Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*A week between Palermo and Trapani*

During the past week I spent my time in the western coast of the Island.

A brief reportage:










*Palerme* - Dome of the church of San Cataldo. A building that link different architectural languages: greek, latin, moresco.










Cappella Palatina (palatial chapel or royal chapel), wood ceiling in painted muqarnas of late XII century.










*Cefalù* - The cathedral. On the right, the rock called Cefalà (= head)-










Facade.










*Erice* - Castello Pepoli.










*Segesta* - Greek theater.










The temple. It is incomplete.










*Isola di San Pantaleo* Also called *Mothya* - Harbor.










*Levanzo* - Road to Cala dei Genovesi (unique cave with prehistorical paints in Italy).


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa (AG)*












by ele220390, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Custonaci (TP)*












by Salvo, su Flickr









by Alfredo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aspra (PA)*













by Mario Pellerito, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*













by Claudia Bazdoaca, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mothia (TP)*

_Sunset_












by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Panarea, Aeolian Islands (ME)*






By Adam Butler
https://www.facebook.com/AdamButlerFineArtPhotography?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_'IV Aprile' square_













by Scott Wylie, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (TP)*

_Piazza Matrice_












by Walter Lo Cascio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)*

_Cala Azzurra_












by vincenzo di nuzzo, su Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Bella parte!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Cathedral of Sant'Agata_












by Gianluca Stefani, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta (AG)*













by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*





https://www.facebook.com/FRANDOPhotography?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Teatro Massimo_












by Roberto Cricchio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vulcano, Aeolian Islands (ME)*

_Overview from Therasia Hotel_












https://www.facebook.com/pages/Therasia-Resort/226369327145?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siculiana (AG)*

_sunset_












by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_the sea in Mondello_












by Paolo Macorig, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*

_Church of San Sebastiano_













by ettore amico, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)*

_The Ventimiglia's Tower_













by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sperlinga (EN)*













by Serendipiting..., su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Eraclea Minoa (AG)*













by Marina Di Guardo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Egadi Islands (TP)*












by roberto, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*













by Andrea, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari & Vulcano, Aeolian Islands (ME)*






by _Antonio Parisi_
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meravigliosamente-Eolie/1386299494979699?fref=photo


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Sicilia village,


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Strait of Messina*













by Mauro Cacciola, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

_Overview_












by PG63, su Flickr


----------



## FelipeHorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Good.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*












by Giuseppe, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Donnafugata Castle_












by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Selinunte (TP)*













by Sicilia!, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_Eruption of 1 February 2015_













by Marco Restivo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*













by Giuseppe Giacoppo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giarre (CT)*

_Chiesa del Carmine_












http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10984874


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_West side_












by pasere, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*













by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicilian hinterland at sunset*













by Danilo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Ortigia_













by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_'Valle dei Templi'_












by Nicholas Kaye, su Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great updates....nice job brick84..kay:kay::runaway:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Panarea, Aeolian Islands (ME)*

_'Basiluzzo' rock_













by  Peppedam -http://giuseppedamico.carbonmade.com, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gulf of Palermo*













by LoukasX, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*






by _*Francesco Motta*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*

_old theatre_













by Ferrovie dello Stato Italiane, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aidone (EN)*

_Archeological museum_












by Iggi Falcon, su Flickr









by toti accardo palumbo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sortino (SR)*

_Mother Church_













by Filippo Simone Lo Castro, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Piazza Pretoria_












by Dimitry B., su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pollina (PA)*





giovannimi1976 said:


> hosting immagini


----------



## ke.sollum (Sep 22, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Dulene-KG (Sep 23, 2015)

very nice


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_'Piazza IV Aprile' by night_












by domingo leiva, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*





















by _*Giuseppe Giallongo*_ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204846662466428&set=pcb.400153650174348&type=1&theater


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_'Turkish Stairs'_













by djahier, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Cefalù Cathedral is Romanesque, begun in 1131 by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*













by gianni rispoli, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Island of Mozia in the Marsala Stagnone Lagoon, Sicily by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*







by _*Domenico Notarnicola *_https://www.facebook.com/domenico.notarnicola1?fref=ts


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sambuca di Sicilia (PA)*






giovannimi1976 said:


> image hosting


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Porta nuova_













by Giuseppe Meglio, su Flick


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Corleone (PA)*













by Francesco Raineri, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Typical sicilian landscape*













by enrico cartia, su F


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Catania*














































(Andrea Tartaglia photos)

































































































































(Андрей Антипин photos)











(Andrea Mirabella photo)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa Ibla*

_by night_












by Luca, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian Islands (ME)*

_Pollara
_











by Nick Zambon, su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo (ME)*


By Vincenzo Nicita


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*













by Sergio Gatti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*














by Joe Lewit, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gela (CL)*

_sunset in Manfria_













by Kratos81, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

_The 'Duomo' - inside_













by Claudia Schulte, su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian Islands (ME)*


by Andrea Grano
https://www.facebook.com/SocialEolie


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina*


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1364857


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*


by Domenico Marinelli


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mazara del Vallo (TP)*

_'Piazza della Repubblica' by night_













fonte: http://demetraviaggi.it/pacchetti/archeo-wine


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Petralia Sottana (PA)*













by Salvatore Modica, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nebrodi mountains (ME)*






https://www.facebook.com/domenico.notarnicola1?fref=photo
by _Domenico Notarnicola_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (TP)*














by fabio calandra, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of San Cataldo_













by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favara (AG)*













by Gandolfo Cannatella, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calascibetta (EN)*

_Church of 'Maria Santissima del Monte Carmelo'_














by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*














by Walter Lo Cascio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata (AG)*

_at sunset_












by "André M.", su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (RG)*

_Old palace in 'Piazza Unità d'Italia'_













by "André M.", su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Cefalù Cathedral is Romanesque, begun in 1131 by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan*












by Massimo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*













by "André M.", su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento's coast*














by André M., su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bagheria (PA)*














by mirko, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_from cruise ship_













by Pierre GRAND, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_













by Antonio Parisi, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Church of San Giorgio in Ragusa by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*














by Renata Iacono, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Landing in *Lampedusa (AG)*













by Michele Ponzio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian Islands (ME)*







di Andrea Grano
https://www.facebook.com/SocialEolie


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Novara di Sicilia (ME)*













by Salvo Cusimano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)*

_sunset_













by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelvetrano (TP)*

_Church of San Domenico - Inside_













by Giuseppe Rago, su Flickr









by Nadia, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan from Calatabiano's Castle*













by © Strinopr, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*













by Bs0u10e0, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*














by Paolo Lotti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*













by Matias Recondo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*














by Francesco Pappalardo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agira (EN)*





















by Walter Lo Cascio, su Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! That looks spectacular.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

gravesVpelli said:


> Church of San Giorgio in Ragusa by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


You see the palazzo on the left by the duomo? I stayed in that last year. Lovely!

Palazzo Castro Al Duomo.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo (Messina)*


by Francesco Romagnolo
https://www.facebook.com/La-bellezza-di-Milazzo-285988581559117/?fref=photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Militello Rosmarino (Messina)*


by Domenico Notarnicola
https://www.facebook.com/domenico.notarnicola1?fref=ts


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Being surrounded by water on three sides is such a beautiful feature.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*





giovannimi1976 said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scoglitti (RG)*













https://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## maxredaktor (Jan 10, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo *

_the Cathedral_












by Andreas Zerndl, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Poggioreale (TP)*













by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tindari (ME)*













by Vittorio Sanzone, su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Stromboli, Aeolian Islands (Messina)*


by Adam Butler
https://www.facebook.com/AdamButlerFineArtPhotography/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caccamo (PA)*

_overview from the Castel_













by Nicola Sciortino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*














by Jérémy Bourgouin, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*














by NASTY BAD DUCK, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli, Aeolian Islands (ME)*






by _*Rudolf E. Thomi*_
https://www.facebook.com/Meravigliosamente-Eolie-1386299494979699/?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*















by Ricardo Gonzalez, su Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

_Acireale, Siciliy_


Acireale by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Capo d'Orlando (ME)*














by BMIChaska, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

_Villa Romana del Casale_






















by Lee Rudd Photography, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*














by Lee Rudd Photography, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_'Scala dei Turchi'_














by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Monforte San Giorgio (Messina)*


https://www.facebook.com/ComunediMonforteSanGiorgio/?fref=photo


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Palermo, Santa Caterina Church and Piazza di Pretoria:* 

Palermo: Santa Caterina Church and Pretoria Square by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*














by luigig75, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Geraci Siculo (PA)*














by Graeme Churchard, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*













by Bs0u10e0, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alcamo (TP)*

_Piazza Ciullo_












http://rete.comuni-italiani.it/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari (ME)*














by Artur Milota, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Palatine Chapel_





















by Matias Recondo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan*

_The Crater - inside_













by Cristiano La Mantia, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Ognina_












by Giancarlo Bello, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Filicudi, Aeolian Islands (ME)*







https://www.facebook.com/Filicudi-Wildlife-Conservation-235413569876227/?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_'Lido Rossello'_













by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Randazzo (CT)*














by marco polo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*













by Massimo, su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo (Messina)*


by Michel Laguex
https://www.facebook.com/michel.lagueux.7?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Savoca (ME)*













by Jim Paton, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*













by Graeme Churchard, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)*

_Piazza Madrice_













by K B, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

_Villa Romana del Casale_













by Caterina Avino, su Flickr









by Caterina Avino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

_overview_















by Jim Paton, su Flickr


----------



## Lupic (Dec 1, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Winter in Messina*


By Domenico Notarnicola
https://www.facebook.com/domenico.notarnicola1?fref=nf


By Vincenzo Nicita
https://www.facebook.com/Vincenzo-Nicita-foto-1377622589134728/?fref=photo


----------



## Sharafuddin (Nov 20, 2010)

what is the climate of sicily


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sharafuddin said:


> what is the climate of sicily


Snowy phenomena of the last few days are really rare,
it is very unusual, as well as fascinating, to see some snow-covered landscapes.

check here for other information:

http://en.climate-data.org/region/415/





> *Climate Zone*
> 
> _Sicily's Mediterranean location places it directly in the middle of the Mediterranean climate zone, which only covers 2 percent of the Earth's surface and is also called the dry summer subtropical climate. The Mediterranean climate is characterized by moderate temperatures, wet winters and dry summers. In the United States, Southern California is the only area with a Mediterranean climate zone similar to the climate of Sicily. Sicily's climate also varies between its coastal and inland regions._


http://traveltips.usatoday.com/climate-sicily-italy-58588.html


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (TP)*















by Nick Zambon, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santa Flavia (PA)*

_here next to archeological ruins of 'Solunto'_














by Cristiano Drago, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_the beach of 'Fontane Bianche'_














by F. F., su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Floresta (Messina)*


by Fabrizio Micalizzi
https://www.facebook.com/fabriziomicalizziph/?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Botanical Garden_











[/url]
by nicola venturuzzo, su Flickr









[/url]
by nicola venturuzzo, su Flickr









[/url]
by nicola venturuzzo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Militello in Val di Catania (CT)*

_Church of S. Nicolò - SS. Salvatore
_













by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*

_Natural reserve of 'Zingaro'_














by Davide, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_Rifugio Sapienza _













by Antonio Di Caudo, su Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Taormina & Giardini Naxos (Messina)*


by Rocco Bertè
https://www.facebook.com/Rocco.Berte?fref=photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina*


By Rocco Bertè
https://www.facebook.com/Rocco.Berte


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Path of _Bocche del 2002_, _Crateri del '27_, _Monte Nero_.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)* 

_piazza Scandaliato_






giovannimi1976 said:


> host immagini
> by _*Calogero Colletti*_, on Live Sicilia


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Taormina (Messina)*


https://www.facebook.com/cittaditaormina/?fref=photo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*















by Giuseppe Claudio Greco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_Somewhere..._














by pippo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*
















by John Allen, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari, Aeolian Islands(ME)*

_City hall_















by kuhnmi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*
















by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*
















by Vincent Wautelet, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelvetrano (TP)*

_Archeological ruins of Selinunte_














by Hervé SIMON, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*















by Richard Vaillancourt, su Flickr


----------



## Feffo23 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Messina*


Un porto trafficato by Federico De Blasi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Palatine Chapel_













by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_'Scala dei Turchi' ('Turkish stairs') at sunset_














by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)
*














by Sicilia!, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nature reserve of Zingaro (TP)*















by Sicilia!, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aidone (EN)*

_sunset.._













by Simone Bonalberti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Panarea, Aeolian Islands (ME)*

_Hotel Raya_ 














http://www.redsavannah.com









http://bellinitravel.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*














by Bruno Lemonnier, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan*















by roberto_86, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_














by Bernhard Kvaal, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Piazza V. Bellini (piazza Teatro Massimo)_















by Rossano Lippolis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta (AG)*















by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (CT)*

_Basilique of San Sebastian_















by Angel de los Rios, su Flickr


----------



## neal114 (Jun 15, 2016)

brick84 said:


> *Sortino (SR)*


Waow!! What a view... Nice Shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)
*














by alessiorossitto, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Comiso (RG)*















by Tiberio Frascari su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina's Coast(ME)
*














by Soma Biswas, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Termini Imerese (PA)*

_Mother Church_














[
by Salvatore Calderaro, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli, Aeolian Islands (ME)*
















by ieskacz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Adrano (CT)*

_Church of Santa Chiara_














by point-n-pray, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola (ME)*

_Church of San Biagio_














by Derbyshire Harrier, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_sicilian coast...._














by L WU, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*

_Cathedral - inside _















by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giardini Naxos (ME)*
















by Soma Biswas, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Comiso (RG)*

_Church of 'Santa Maria delle Stelle'_















by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

Roman ruins of _"Villa Romana del Casale"_














by Dan, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Regalbuto (EN)
*














by p.fabian, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa *

_Historical center of 'Ortigia'_















by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily from Space*





Fabion54 said:


> by Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*















by Salvatore Aiello, su Flickr


----------



## Acheron. (Jul 12, 2016)

Decorations of these basiliques are so detailed. People must have spent so much time and other resources on them.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*
















by Alessio Carone, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan*







giovannimi1976 said:


> upload
> by_*Salvatore Di Venuto*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_Pietrenere beach_














https://www.facebook.com/1418647861...647861773571/1559782230993466/?type=3&theater


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina* 










Via Garibaldi by Federico De Blasi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Casalvecchio (ME)*

_a thousand years old Sanctuary _
















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Montalbano Elicona (ME)*















by AndreaCT78, su Flickr









by Salvo Puccio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*

















by Franco Rattazzi, su Flickr


----------



## Jonathan.Pellicano (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice photos Brick84


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata (AG)*
















by Michele Termine, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*
_
Mondello Bay_
























by Jo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)*















by Ettore Lusuardi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Amenano fontain_















by Fernando Estevez, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marzamemi (SR)*

















by Antonio Rizzitiello, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Graniti (ME)*
















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)*

















by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marettimo, Egadi Islands (TP)*
















by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Discovering Sicily*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calascibetta (EN)*

















by Jürgen Gschwender, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Agrigento and surrounds*

The city of Agrigento stands on a hill overlooking the sea and the UNESCO protected Ancient Greek ruins of the Valley of the Temples. On the southern coast of Sicily, it is famous for having been one of the most important cities during the golden age of Ancient Greece. Nowadays the city of Agrigento is surrounded by modern road constructions, but when you reach the heart of the town you will find yourself lost in the narrow alleyways that wind up the hill and lead to the medieval core on Via Atenea. Don’t miss the medieval Norman cathedral when you come visit!






*Caltanissetta and surrounds*

Originally founded by the Greeks in the heart of Sicily on the slopes of Mount San Giuliano, Caltanissetta overlooks the Salso River Valley. It is the largest city in this area and is surrounded by small and isolated towns. Till mid 20th century it used to be the world capital for the sulphur-mining industry but today it is known for its agricultural industry.






*Catania and surrounds* 

The city of Catania is a large urban complex with a lovely historic centre ideal for a cultural and fun holiday. Noisy and chaotic, a bit too much for tourist in the beginning, this energetic city probably owes most of its combustion to the large student population. Full of bars, clubs and restaurant, Catania offers plenty of socialisation opportunities, as well as cultural sightseeing.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Enna and surrounds*

If your trying to escape the tourist crowd, and breath some fresh mountain air, Enna is your best choice in Sicily. Situated on a high hill towering around the countryside 931 meters above sea level in a strategic position, Enna is famous for being the tallest capital in Italy. On the highest point of this city lies the fortified Lombardia Castle that holds the theater that is the closest to the stars!






*Messina and surrounds*

As in the past when merciless warriors used this city to invade the island, Messina is still today the main gateway to Sicily- minus all the blood! With its distinctive curved harbour on the northern most point of Sicily, the narrow stretch of water of the Strait of Messina is the only thing that divides this island from mainland Italy.






*Palermo and surrounds* 

Palermo is the economical, cultural and historical capital of Sicily. With its bustling city centre rich in tourist attractions, delicious food and nightlife, Palermo has something to offer for everyones taste. The dramatic legacy left from the western, islamic and byzantine cultures that have clashed over the past centuries in this land, can be admired in the many UNESCO protected sites around the city.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ragusa and surrounds*

The charming city of Ragusa is situated on the southern coast of Sicily on the slopes of a hill. The city owes its beauty not only to the stunning surrounding countryside but also to a natural catastrophe. After being devastated from the deathly earthquake that tore down most of the Val di Noto towns in 1693, Ragusa was rebuilt into the picturesque baroque city we see today.






*Syracuse and surrounds*

Syracuse is an enchanting UNESCO- protected city for it ‘offeres a unique testimony to the development of Mediterranean civilisation over three millennia.’ The populations that invaded this area chose it especially for its natural beauty and strategic geographic location.






*Trapani and surrounds* 

Located on the west coast of Sicily, Trapani is an important fishing port as well as a gateway to the nearby Egadi Islands, Pantelleria, Tunisia and Cagliari. The province of Trapani is full of beautiful naturalistic landscapes, from the Gulf of Castellamare to Scopello and San Vito lo Capo. It also has a number of protected areas like the Zingaro Natural Reserve and the Trapani and Paceco Saline Natural Reserve. Selinunte, Erice, the island of Mothia and especially the archaeological area of Segesta, are all suggestive cultural sites not to be missed when visiting Trapani!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
continue

*Aegadian Islands* 
The perfect place to go for a swim, diving, eating and relaxing are the Aegadian Islands - but don't expect a crazy nightlife here! With the stunning aquamarine waters found around these islands it will be hard to ever leave. Rent a car or a scooter and enjoy a day exploring all the different ‘Cale’ -beaches and grottoes- and see how many different shades of turquoise you can find!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rsJuQRKbUc

*Aeolian Islands* 
The seven islands of the Aeolian Archipelago - Panarea, Stromboli, Vulcano, Alicudi, Filicudi, Lipari and Salina - have been declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site for their astonishingly beautiful beaches. All of volcanic origins, these islands are immersed in a sea of rocky turquoise waters.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88iE8KeZpN4

*Pantelleria Island *
Pantelleria is best known for its wild beauty. Stunning beaches and unique landscape characterise this island offering visitors fishing and underwater attractions as well as trekking and historic sites to visit. Geographically, beautiful bays with rocky precipitations, natural pools, thick forests, grottoes and agricultural terraces dominate Pantelleria’s landscape.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eza0dmgD2s

*Pelagie Islands *
Pelagie Islands: A little paradise on earth! If your looking for the perfect summer holiday full of sunshine on extensive white sandy beaches than the isolated Pelagie Islands of Lampedusa, Lampione e Limosa are your answer.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyntOxu_Bf8

*Ustica Island *
The small island of Ustica is well known for its nature, sea and culture, all of which mix together to provide a unique holiday. The island offers many attractions such as sea watching in the Marine Protected Area, here with the help of guides you can discover the prominent and lush marine life of the island and the ancient ruins that lay on the sea bed. Ustica has also a great selection of archaeological sites such as the Faraglioni village, the archaeological museum rich in artefacts and incredible ruins. Moreover, this island offers marvellous walks that allow you to discover Rocca Falconiera, a building of the Roman period, and the towers of the Bourbon age.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPfWJCC1rZE

*Etna volcano*
If you're thinking of skiing in Italy, here's a surprise: you can ski Sicily!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMPSleG2oE4


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Biancavilla (CT)*

_Church of 'Maria SS. Rosario'_
















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_Pietrenere beach_















by _*Carmelo Lorefice*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_piazza Duomo_














by Alberto Mantegna, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santa Flavia (PA)*

_Zafferano Cape_















by Emanuela Aglieri Rinella, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina & Etna*
















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

30th December 2013
















by Marco Restivo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Capo Zafferano (PA)*








hostare immagini
by _*Raimondo Giammanco*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*






TECHNIQUE said:


>


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

_Duomo_ 















by Fulvio Sabella, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_"Valle dei Templi" - Temple of "Concordia" seeing from above_
















by Valle dei Templi Agrigento, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mothia (TP)*

_salt flats at sunset_















by Pasquale Buffa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aidone (EN)*















by Domenico Raffiotta, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo *

_Piazza Pretoria_















by Antonio Riefolo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari, Aeolian Islands (ME)*

















by Olga Stavrakis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*
















by alinalr, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tusa (ME)*
















by italo losero, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Teatro Massimo_















by Mario Graziano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Menfi (AG)*

_beach of Porto Palo_















by grzegorzmielczarek, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)
*
_San Lorenzo beach_
















by Juan Aguirre Lascoiti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Avola (SR)*

_Natural Reserve of 'Cavagrande del Cassibile'_

















by roberto_86, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari, Isole Eolie (ME)*

_Marina Corta_
















by Alessandro Barontini, su Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Sicilian countryside by Charlie Anne Breese, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

S Italy 495, Countryside in Sicily by Shakespeare_fan40, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Sicilian Countryside by Jason Harman, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

2010-050331 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

















by domingo leiva, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*

_Cathedral_
















by Emanuele Maracci, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Forza d'Agrò (ME)*

















by www.SaKaPhoto.com, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta (AG)*

















by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Portopalo di Capo Passero (SR)*

_"Isola delle Correnti"_
















_*Marco Molino*_ su http://www.hotelfree.it/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Teatro Massimo_

















by queulat00, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_The sculpture of "La Sacra Famiglia (The holy family)" inside the Salt Mine_

















by costagar51, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_south-east crater
_
















by etna walk, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (RG)
*
_"Punta Ciriga"_























by Marco Molino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelvetrano (TP)*

_Temple of Selinunte_

















by Markus Boillat, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palazzolo Acreide (SR)*

_Palazzo Judico_

















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Catacombs of "Cappuccini"_
















by Markus Boillat, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Donnafugata Castle_















by daniele de sanctis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Porta Uzeda by night_
















by Francesco Pellegrino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Zingaro Natural reserve (TP)*


















by MagrGianluca, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Cathedral of San Gerlando_














by Dan, su Flickr

inside









by Alfio Consoli, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

















by Salvatore La Verde, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Palazzo Paternò_
















by rossolavico, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*


















by Michela Procaccianti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_"Scala dei Turchi"_















by Michela Procaccianti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nebrodi Regional Park (ME)*

















by Matthias Krebs, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola (ME)
*















by Mario Graziano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Church of San Giovanni_















by Pietro Delpero, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cesarò (ME)*

















by Alex Calcifer, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*















by Sergio Tumminello, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Oliveri (ME)*


















by Marco Brunetti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (TP)*















[/url]
by Nando3years, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (CT)*

_Piazza Duomo_













by Francesco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*














by Jesus Alonso, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Strombolicchio, Aeolian Islands (ME)*















by Fabrizio Lippolis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Levanzo,Egadi Islands (TP)*















[/url]Postcards from Sicily by StellaDeLMattino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo
*
_Mondello
_















by Domenica Prinzivalli, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sperlinga (EN)*















by Giovanni Distefano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)*
















by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*






Photographing Ragusa Ibla. by Giuseppe Pipia, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Mazara del Vallo:

Mazara del Vallo: Town Square by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

















by D-A-O 1 Million Views! Thank you!, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*
















da: http://www.siciliainformazioni.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marzamemi (SR)*

















by Andrea Moroni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siculiana Marina (AG)
*
















by costagar51, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Palermo Opera (detail):*

Palermo Opera (Teatro Massimo) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ucria (ME)*

_Etna view from Nebrodi Park_
















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

A street in Cefalù, Sicily by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

East coast (province of Trapani and Palermo)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*






Sicilia by Sofia Esteban, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*
_
"Primo Scivolo" beach_
















by Giovanni Costa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vizzini (CT)*
















by Andrea Moroni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Selinunte (TP)*

















by LucaMancuso, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Church of Sant'Agata_














by Melinda Campanella, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Isola delle Femmine (PA)*

_little fishing port_














by alessandro chiolo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Marco d'Alunzio (ME)*

_Mother Church_

















by © Strinopr, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Canicattì (AG)*

















by luigi cimino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of San Cataldo_
















by Guillaume Samie, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*

















by Elisa Allegrini, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands (ME)*
















by Ninì Lo Vercio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicilia centro-occidentale*

_landscape_















by Piefke La Belle, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*

















by Mirko Chessari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*

_old historical stairs_
















by Bruno Espadana, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

















by pablo flores, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_
















by Giuseppe Moschetti, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Street in Acireale, Sicily by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pollina (PA)*

















by Andrea Viola, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*














by Cath Dominguez, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Landing in Palermo*
















by gc232, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Fireworks_















by Antonino Calvagno, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cattolica Eraclea (AG)*

















by fiumeazzurro, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Chiesa Santo Spirito_ 






logan1975 said:


> di Nunzio Di Dio


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*
















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola (ME)*


















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

brick84 said:


> *Messina*
> 
> _Chiesa Santo Spirito_


Magnifique


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Troina (EN)*















by Taoclick Photo, su Flickr









by Taoclick Photo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_sunset_
















by Giovanni Costa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_Old Theatre_
















by victor cano rissotto, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_smoking.._
















by Wolfgang Thielke, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta (AG)*


















by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pantelleria Island (TP)*

_Lake of Venere_

















by LE ISOLE D'ITALIA, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa *

_Duomo_

















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicilian landscape...*


















by Antonino Surdi Chiappone, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Terrasini (PA)*


















by Antonino Surdi Chiappone, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Zafferana Etnea (CT)*


















by Grazia Emme, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana,Egadi Islands (TP)*














by alanford, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gela (CL)*
















by Marco Fargetta, su Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Savoca,Sicilia*

Sicily by Kev Walker ¦ From Manchester, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Veduta panoramica da Erice*

Sicily by mariocutroneo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sicily*

Sicily by Claudia Bazdoaca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sicily*

Sicily by Scott Wylie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Agrigento-Sicily*

Agrigento - Sicily by Angelo Miceli, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (RG)*

_Archeological site of "Cava d'Ispica" - Church inside a cave_















by votredame, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Marsala (Salt Works):*

Marsala, Sicily: Salt works by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Villa Giulia_
















by Kevin McLaughlin, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agira (EN)
*

















by Sigismondo.Novello, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)
*













by mirko emmolo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)*
















by Michele Naro, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*


















by Guillaume Samie, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna *

















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## marcocass (Jul 3, 2015)

*Palermo*

Cala, with new mural representing the judges Falcone and Borsellino

"Palermo non mi piaceva, per questo ho imparato ad amarla. Perché il vero amore consiste nell'amare ciò che non ci piace per poterlo cambiare." - Paolo Borsellino by focusyx fc, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tyrrenian coast*
















by paoloscalia83, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pachino (SR)*

_beach of San Lorenzo_
















by Michele Termine, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acireale (CT)*

















by Francesco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*















by _*Giancarlo Lauretta*_ su https://www.facebook.com/gianviet


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*















by Neil Cornwall, su Flickr









by Neil Cornwall, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)
*
















by -=.H.T.=-, su Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

















by ELISCH, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

















by Neil Cornwall, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

















by Vincenzo De Geronimo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_















by Tinuzeller, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

















by Neil Cornwall, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palma di Montechiaro (AG)*

_"Castello Chiaramontano"_
















da: http://etnaportal.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favigana, Egadi Islands (TP)*

















by Cudriec srl, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna by night*

(during eruption of 17th March)
















by Vulcanian, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Custonaci (TP)*

_Monte Cofano_
















by Matúš Morong, su Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palermo*

Palermo by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*
















by Bill Learmonth, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Terrasini (PA)*

_Calarossa_














https://www.facebook.com/aeroportod...060321072745/1949643315247776/?type=3&theater


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vendicari (SR)*

_The "Tonnara"_
















by Michele Ponzio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani's coast...*


















by Catharina Rittmann, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Ercole_
















by Nemanja Stojanovic, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*




















by Alex Brown, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_north coast_

















by Alex Brown, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*


















by Fred Knox-Hooke, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola (ME)*

_San Giorgio
_

















by William Tomsche, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Addaura (PA)*


















by Vito, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*


















by Robert Gabriel M, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Piazza San Spirito and Porta Felice, Palermo by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Regalbuto (AG)
*


















by salvo olimpo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)*



















Pascal GUERCIO, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Avola antica (SR)*



















by psvrusso, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Duomo_
















by Matteo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_by night
_














by Casey H, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (RG)*

_Church of 'San Bartolomeo'_















by edy edy, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Natural Researve of Vendicari (SR)*

_"Calamosche" beach
_
















by _Elysa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of "Santa Caterina"_

















by Luciano ROMEO, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Overview from *Ragusa Ibla*

















by _Elysa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Maletto (CT)*


















by Massimo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*


















by _Elysa, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Selununte:*

Selununte, south-west Sicily by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*


















by Fred Birchman, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta
*

















by Giuseppe Claudio Greco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Assoro (EN)*



















by Mario Calma, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)*


















by Marco Crupi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*



















by Matteo Lanzoni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

















by Guillaume FAUCONNIER, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (TP)
*
_Piazza Petrolo_















by Matteo Lanzoni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Riposto (CT)*

_Etna seeing from turistic port_
















by Piero Mammino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*


















by Jérôme Falcou, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*



















by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*


















by Marco Pacini, su Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit: Tiberio Frascari

Sicily,Caltabellotta, in the Agrigento district of western Sicily,Mount "Kratas", to the south of the Sicanian Mountains.

Caltabellotta, Sicily, October 2015 174 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*



















by Bill Maheras, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Duomo_
















by gianluca_braschi, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Selinunte Archaeological Park, south-west Sicily by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Giardini Naxos (ME)*

_the beach_















by Nabil Molinari, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Sicily: Mazara del Vallo: Entrance portal to the Collegio dei Gesuiti by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Punta Secca (RG)*

_"Montalbano's house"_

















by fausto, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agira (EN)*

_the Castle_
















by John Jake, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa *

_Diana fontain_

















by Apostolis Giontzis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Forza d'Agrò (ME)*
















by papedo_pp, su Flickr










by papedo_pp, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_piazza Teatro Massimo_


















by Claudio Schlossmacher, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mazzarino (CL)*


_the Castle_

















by Emiliano Zito, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*


















by Jose Maria Cabrero Diaz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Duomo_


















by gib.sasha, su Flickr


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Agrigento*
_Tempio della Concordia_










February 2017


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Taormina*
_Greek theater and Etna_










February 2017


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Monreale*
_Medieval cathedral_










February 2017


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

I was there yesterday.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo *

_piazza Marina_






giovannimi1976 said:


> Foto di Francesco De Simone


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Levanzo, Egadi Islands (TP)*


















by Andrea Sarzo-Herschelmann, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (TP)*

















by Roberto Messina, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*


















by Salvatore Midili, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

_"Villa romana del Casale"_

















by Marcus Vinicius Copetti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trabia (PA)*







giovannimi1976 said:


> _Torre delle Mandre
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sperlinga (EN)*

_The Castle_














by ALAIN AITTOUARÈS, su Flickr









by ALAIN AITTOUARÈS, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_"via Crociferi"_
















by Sergio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Portopalo di Capo Passero (SR)*


















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Taormina:*

Amphitheatre at Taormina, Sicily by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scopello (TP)*



















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*



















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

_Mosaics of "Villa romana del Casale"_


















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr










by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*

_Church of "San Pietro"_


















by Matthias Ebert, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Oliveri (ME)*

_Marinello lakes_


















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)
*
_Stairs decoration _


















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (TP)*



















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_piazza Duomo_

















by Fulvio Timossi, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Teatro Massimo, Palermo:*

Teatro Massimo in Palermo by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santo Stefano di Camastra (ME)*

_viale delle Palme_
















by costagar51, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*


















by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*



















by Luismail_g_p, su Flickr


----------



## inspire2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Siracusa


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*



















by Matthias Ebert, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palazzolo Acreide (SR)*

_Church of S. Paul_

















[/url]Palazzolo Acreide (SR) casa museo 
by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]giuseppe mineo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP), Isole Egadi*

_"Cala Trapanese"_

















by Ignazio Bellomo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_"turkish stairs"_


















by Matteo lorenzoni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

_Dome_


















by Matthias Ebert, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alcara Li Fusi (ME)*

_Nebrodi mountains Park_


















by Federico Pucci, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*


















by Alfonso Messina, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tindari (ME)*

_Sanctuary of Madonna_


















by Antonio Ribaudo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Zafferana Etnea (CT)*










(taken by me)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*
















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Capo d'Orlando (ME)*

_sunset_















by AndreaCT78, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palazzolo Acreide (SR)*


















by fumagiufio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*

_sunset_


















by Eros Penatti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_"Tonnara di Vendicari"_

















by Guido, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_"Scala dei Turchi" (Turkish stairs)_


















by Raffaele, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Monreale Cathedral cloisters:*

Sicily: Cloisters of Monreale Cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*









Noto by Jesús Cabrera, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltanissetta*


















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*



















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*

















by RICCARDO STURA, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*

_the Cathedral_


















by RICCARDO STURA, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_


















by Zara Evens, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana (TP)
*

















by RICCARDO STURA, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

"Ognina" little port

















[/url]Catania - Porticciolo Ognina by AndreaCT78, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa
*
_Ibla_

















by Giuliana Castellengo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_"Crateri Silvestri"_















by Serendipiting..., su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_"Ruggero Settimo" square_

















by Helmut Schopper, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa
*
_piazza Duomo_

















by Helmut Schopper, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Centuripe (EN)*



















by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## Andrew088 (May 21, 2019)

The best sunset I've ever seen was at Silicy


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*



















by Giovanna Zocco, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Archeological ruins of Morgantina (EN)*


















by ClicMK, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*


















by Andrea Lo Conte, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)*

_Mosaics of "Villa Romana del Casale"_
















by www.storvandre.com, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mazzarino (CL)*

_the Castle_
















by Dario, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Dome
_







Rekarte said:


> *Flickr cinxxx*​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sampieri (RG)*

_the beach_

















by guido boccignone, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*River Park of 'Alcantara' (ME)*


















by Gildas FUNTUN, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

















by Enrico Cifiello, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_Flower festival - 2019_





The Flower Festival of Noto in Sicily by Michele Ponzio, su Flickr

The Flower Festival of Noto in Sicily by Michele Ponzio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*


















by Ricardo Fernandez, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_Cityhall and Cathedral_

















by Ricardo Fernandez, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania
*
_piazza Duomo_
















by Ricardo Fernandez, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Punta Bianca (AG)*










Punta Bianca by Flavio Obradovich, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Cape "Peloro"_


















by Domenico Arena, su Flickr


----------



## Cthulhu_11 (Jul 11, 2019)

such an underrated part of Europe


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa Island (AG)*


















by Nicola Pezzoli, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

_Panorama_
















by fhekland, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_"Isola Bella"_


















by Fernando Guerrero, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Ortigia_

















by ALAIN AITTOUARÈS, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of "Santa Maria Vergine" - dectails_

















by Bernard Blanc, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Savoca (ME)*


















by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa Island (AG)*

_Cala Galera_















by Nicola Pezzoli, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_Castello Maniace_
















by ALAIN AITTOUARÈS, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Natural reserve of "Zingaro" (TP)*


















by KaiaKristiina, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

















[/url]6324_Mount Etna south side - Landscpe by willowD, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_Parrish of ''San Nicolo' Di Bari''_

















by Álvaro Moreno Gómez, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*









Noto by luigi cimino, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*

_Ganzirri Lake_


















by Alessandro Nuti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Church of San Giorgio_
















by Chiara Chiarachiara, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Taormina:*

Taormina from the Greek amphitheatre by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*















by _A. Maiolino_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Selinunte (TP)
*


















by Chiara Chiarachiara, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_overview_


















by Archangem, su Flickr


----------



## Alessandro Shev (Sep 3, 2019)

https://y-letters.com/buongiorno/per-facebook/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*

















by Luigi Selmi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*

















by Pascal POGGI, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*

_Salt flats at sunset_


















by Margherita Pucci, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)
*
_Greek Theatre
_
















by Erin Johnson, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

















by _Salvo Olimpo_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*



















by RF LEWIS 495, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*


















by grzegorzmielczarek, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Chinese building
_






giovannimi1976 said:


> picture to url
> @j84c


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelvetrano (TP)
*
_Temple of Selinunte_

















by Luis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltavuturo (PA)*


















by Giovanni Distefano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Savoca (ME)*


















by kurjuz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*













by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

_overview from Venus Castle_

















by Controluce, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*


















by Luis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_panorama_
















by Alfie fotografodigitale.com, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_typical balcony_
















by Luis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG)*

_"Scala dei Turchi"_
















by Erin Johnson, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA)*

















by GioMagPhotographer, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*

















by Alberto Trentanni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Corleone (PA)*

_Ficuzza Wood_


















by Gaspare Monte, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta (AG)*

_daybreak_








Alba d'autunno by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna*

















by Nicolas Perrony, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

_piazza Duomo - fontain_

















by Luis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina (EN)
*

_the Cathedral_

















by Mario Calma, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

L'*Etna * from *Centuripe (EN)*


















by Davis Longhitano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli, Aeolian Islands (ME)*

















by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scaletta Zanclea (ME)*


















by Fabio Henrique, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*

_Cathedral - inside_



















by Florian S, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calascibetta (EN)*



















by Florian S, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*







piritello said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/360presentation/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

_Curch of San Giovanni_

















by Claudio Schlossmacher, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_archeological museum
_














by Claudio Schlossmacher, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*

_Macari_


















by Alessandro Costadura, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Valle dell'Anapo (SR)*


















by Edo Arioti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_piazza Pretoria_

















by ALAIN PÈRE FOURAS, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*



















by Jakub Skrivanek, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola (ME)*


















by Jakub Skrivanek, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

greek theatre
















by Monitotxi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Madonie mountains*

_"Pizzo Antenna"_















by Edo Arioti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_"Quattro Canti"_

















by Jakub Skrivanek, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (Pa)*


posted by giovannimi1976


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acitrezza (CT)*
















by Antonio Treccarichi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala (TP)*

Mother Church
















by Jakub Skrivanek, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola (ME)*

_overview of Taormina_












by Jakub Skrivanek, su Flickr


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

Great island. Wish I had visited when I was in Italy last year.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

















by [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Concordia_

















by dasalpi_photo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani and Egadi Islands*


















by max for, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Alicudi and Filicudi, Aeolian Islands (ME)*







2010 Alicudi and Filicudi by Roberto Zingales, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (TP)*





Castellamare del golfo by Francesco Masciopinto, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (TP)*

Cala Rossa





by Vic, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_"Valle dei Templi"_













by MICHAEL BOWTELL, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*





2016 04 Taormina by Vic, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*
_Overview from Monte Pellegrino_












by ImplayingChopin, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_Cathedral_





__
https://flic.kr/p/2iSDVrU


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Zafferana Etnea (CT)*









by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/wojszyca/]Wojtek Mszyca, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*













by Carlos Bals, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*














by Michael Pabst, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian Islands (ME)*
















by giancarlo, italy, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

_Salt Flats_















by Salvatore Liguori, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Unknow*






Sicilia 2017 by Rodrigo Vera, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*

















by Andrea Viola, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_The Cathedral_













Flickr Ralf Steinberger


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*

_Temple_

















by Antonio Bolletta, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marzamemi (SR)*

_by night_


















by Antonio Vaccarini, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*

















by Michael Pabst, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo (TP)*

_Lighthouse_






Lighthouse San Vito lo Capo by Francesco Masciopinto, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Punta Bianca (AG)*








Punta Bianca by Michele Termine, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Botanical Garden_







Orto Botanico dell&#x27;Università di Palermo. by dona (bluesea), su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Floridia (SR)*







Piana di Floridia by Edo Arioti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP)*

the Castle







2019 Sicilia 369 by Simon Semperski, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata (AG)*

_Cala Paradiso_







Cala Paradiso. Licata. Sicilia. by Michele Termine, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Hyblea uplands*

sunset







Cugno Tamburo Sunset - Sicilia by Edo Arioti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Augusta (SR)*








Augusta by Giovanni Distefano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani's coast*














by Andrea Rapisarda, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*

Old theatre



















by Gigi Makk, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)*

















by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_Cathedral_














by chiara.mengoli04, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

_Dolce&Gabbana and the Regione Sicilia have decided to bring to some of the most beautiful Sicilian squares the film, “Devotion”, to celebrate and valorise the island. *Siracusa, Caltagirone, Castellammare del Golfo, Palermo* and *Polizzi Generosa* will be the setting _


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Cathedral_
















by Aristodemo De Cesaris, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo *

_Botanical garden_


















by Pierre Mertens, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa*

















by Sorin Popovich, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina (ME)*
















by Aránzazu, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ragusa Ibla*


















by Bella Italia, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Montalbano Elicona (ME)*

_sunset at "Megaliti dell'Argimusco" (1200 heigh above sea level)_

















by Francesco Pennisi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*














by _Salvatore Treccarichi_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scopello (TP)*

The old "Tonnara"





















by Giovanni Vacanti, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA)*

















by Luca Rubbis, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gela (CL)*














by _Mjrko_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*

_Excursions_


















by Jesús, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*

_Church of Sant'Ignazio_
















by Sorin Popovich, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG)*

_"Pietrenere" beach_














source: Comune di Pozzallo - Facebook


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tindari (ME)*


















by TotoMilano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*















by Antonino Treccarichi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sant'Alfio (CT)*











by _Giò Giusa_ su Istagram


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna from Jonian Sea*




















by Francesco Pennisi, su Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Acireale: View of cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bonagia (TP)*

_"La Tonnara"_


















by Marco La Rosa, su Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Etna is very active this year. 










source:
Facebook


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*

_The Cathedral_


















by Marco La Rosa, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Leonforte (EN)*

_Chiesa della Matrice_



















by Mario Calma, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Mazara del Vallo (TP)*








IMG_8251 - Mazara del Vallo - barocco della Sicilia occidentale - by Tommaso, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*

















by Francesco Gramuglia, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*

dectails inside del Dome






by Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Chiesa dei Teatini_






Chiesa dei Teatini Interno, Palermo. Teatini&#x27;s church in Palermo: The nave. by Rosario Sanguedolce, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Punta Secca, S. Croce Camerina (RG)*


















by Pierluigi B., su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari, Aeolian Islands (ME)*



















by Simone Ferrero, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siculiana (AG)*


















by Walter Lo Cascio, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta (TP)*


















by jordidroj, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Valderice (TP)*



















by jordidroj, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Savoca (ME)*

_Church of San Nicolò_
















by onas mer, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*








Scicli by Maurizio Santonocito, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Blufi (PA)*

_Tulips_









by giuseppe coppola, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

La mia Sicilia by Antonino Treccarichi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Torregrotta (ME)*















by Dronework - Flying Emotions, su Facebook


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

_sunset in Ognina coast_











Ognina / Erste Sonnenstrahlen by Panasonikon, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sutera (CL)*

















by Francesco Pennisi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pantelleria island (TP)*

Venus lake



















by Luna y Valencia, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Cathedral_

















Palermo Sicilia Italia by Mauro Astolfi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ispica (RG)*

_Loggiato della Sinatra_


















by Roberto Fiscella, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (TP)*


















by Flavio Obradovich, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Royal Palace - Palatine Chapel_



















by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

















by Xintong Yu, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto (SR)*


















by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*

_Temple of Hera_


















by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna*
















Monte Etna, 3.323 m., Sicilia by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gela (CL)*

_Manfria beach_















by Jack Romano, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa*

Dome - inside


















by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castellammare del Golfo (TP)*

















by Szabolcs Mosonyi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sciacca (AG)*
















by Szabolcs Mosonyi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_"Casa Professa"_














by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr










by Ramón Muñoz, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

















by Xintong Yu, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Riposto (CT)*

Etna eruption from turistic port


















by Francesco Pennisi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Modica (RG)*

_Cattedrale di San Giorgio_




















by Damien Godard, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltagirone (CT)*










by Abeer Hoque, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo*

_Church of San Cataldo - inside_

















by Andrea Guagni 1,9 Million, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG)*


















by Andrea Guagni 1,9 Million, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento*









Heritage by Flavio Obradovich, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale (PA)*

_"Cappella del Crocefisso" (Crucified Chapel)_



















by Andrea Guagni 2,2 Million, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Strait of Messina*


















by Gianluigi Briguglio, su Flickr


----------

